# DADT Vote - Live!!!



## Mr. Shaman

CNN.com Live​


----------



## Sarah G

2 more Rs have decided to vote for the repeal.  Ensign and Burr.  65 - 31


----------



## Mr. Shaman

*Passed!!!!!!!!!*

*


----------



## Sarah G

Another victory for Obama.  Passed on it's own merit.


----------



## Mr. Shaman

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JmcqDBT37SQ&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Mr. Shaman

Sarah G said:


> Another victory for Obama.  Passed on it's own merit.


----------



## (R)IGHTeous 1

Sarah G said:


> Another victory for Obama.  Passed on it's own merit.



One the American people and electorate *ACTUALLY WANT!*  Bout time.....


----------



## The T

You should requisition an avatar change Shaman...there is a thread on this already...

Here ya go...






Happy trails.


----------



## Sarah G

Mr. Shaman said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another victory for Obama.  Passed on it's own merit.
Click to expand...


  Scary..


----------



## (R)IGHTeous 1

Again, I'm very proud and moved right now.  Thanks to all who voted for it, ALL GOPers ESPECIALLY as we were AGAIN essential in passing another landmark civil rights bill.

Thanks President Obama, a rare occasion when you're in the mainstream......


----------



## Mr. Shaman

Sarah G said:


> Mr. Shaman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another victory for Obama.  Passed on it's own merit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Scary..
Click to expand...

More like *PISSED-OFF* about book-sales........

​


----------



## (R)IGHTeous 1

Mr. Shaman said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Shaman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scary..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More like *PISSED-OFF* about book-sales........
> 
> ​
Click to expand...


Her books sell fine, especially her 1st, what world do you live in?

I live in the one were *her reality show is the highest rated T.L.C. premiere EVER.*


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

Gays in the military... the most pressing issue of the day apparantly.

Without a doubt, the worst Congress in U.S. history.


----------



## Mr. Shaman

(R)IGHTeous 1 said:


> Again, I'm very proud and moved right now.  Thanks to all who voted for it, ALL GOPers ESPECIALLY as we were AGAIN essential in passing another landmark civil rights bill.
> 
> Thanks President Obama, a rare occasion when you're in the mainstream......


*WHEW!!!!!!!!!*

Didn't take *YOU* long, to _jump_ *bandwagons!!!!!*

​


----------



## SwordofDamocles

(R)IGHTeous 1 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another victory for Obama.  Passed on it's own merit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One the American people and electorate *ACTUALLY WANT!*  Bout time.....
Click to expand...



Faggots now get to flaunt their fudgepacking in front of our enemies.  We'll be the laughingstock of the world.  Oh my bad, thanks to the lop-eared liberal Chimp-in-chief we already are.


----------



## Stephanie

Sarah G said:


> Another victory for Obama.  Passed on it's own merit.



wow, SOME VICTORY.


----------



## Sarah G

Mr. Shaman said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Shaman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scary..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More like *PISSED-OFF* about book-sales........
> 
> ​
Click to expand...


She looks wee weed up.


----------



## SwordofDamocles

Mr. Shaman said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JmcqDBT37SQ&feature=related



BAsed on this post, you are a cycle-riding faggot who wants to suck Bushes cock...how am I doing so far?


----------



## (R)IGHTeous 1

Mr. Shaman said:


> (R)IGHTeous 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, I'm very proud and moved right now.  Thanks to all who voted for it, ALL GOPers ESPECIALLY as we were AGAIN essential in passing another landmark civil rights bill.
> 
> Thanks President Obama, a rare occasion when you're in the mainstream......
> 
> 
> 
> *WHEW!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> Didn't take *YOU* long, to _jump_ *bandwagons!!!!!*
> 
> ​
Click to expand...


....I don't even know what you're tryna mean by that.  I have always proudly supported equal rights for my people, and highlighted the GOP's contributions.


----------



## bodecea

SwordofDamocles said:


> Mr. Shaman said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JmcqDBT37SQ&feature=related
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BAsed on this post, you are a cycle-riding faggot who wants to suck Bushes cock...how am I doing so far?
Click to expand...


I'm guessing you are a straight male....because straight males talk lots more about sexual organs and gay sex than we do.


----------



## Mr. Shaman

(R)IGHTeous 1 said:


> Mr. Shaman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Scary..
> 
> 
> 
> More like *PISSED-OFF* about book-sales........
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Her books sell fine, especially her 1st, what world do you live in?
> 
> I live in the one were *her reality show is the highest rated T.L.C. premiere EVER.*
Click to expand...


....And, *proceeded* to....


----------



## (R)IGHTeous 1

bodecea said:


> SwordofDamocles said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Shaman said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JmcqDBT37SQ&feature=related
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BAsed on this post, you are a cycle-riding faggot who wants to suck Bushes cock...how am I doing so far?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm guessing you are a straight male....because straight males talk lots more about sexual organs and gay sex than we do.
Click to expand...


LOL indeed this weirdo, bigot troll is probably closeted.

Haters like this always got somethin to hide.


----------



## SwordofDamocles

(R)IGHTeous 1 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SwordofDamocles said:
> 
> 
> 
> BAsed on this post, you are a cycle-riding faggot who wants to suck Bushes cock...how am I doing so far?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm guessing you are a straight male....because straight males talk lots more about sexual organs and gay sex than we do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL indeed this weirdo, bigot troll is probably closeted.
> 
> Haters like this always got somethin to hide.
Click to expand...


Points made.  Game, set, match!  Anyone else?


----------



## bodecea

Stephanie said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another victory for Obama.  Passed on it's own merit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow, SOME VICTORY.
Click to expand...


Yes indeedy!


----------



## (R)IGHTeous 1

Mr. Shaman said:


> (R)IGHTeous 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Shaman said:
> 
> 
> 
> More like *PISSED-OFF* about book-sales........
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her books sell fine, especially her 1st, what world do you live in?
> 
> I live in the one were *her reality show is the highest rated T.L.C. premiere EVER.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ....And, *proceeded* to....
Click to expand...


Indeed you did, try and save some face now.

Treatment for said Palin Derangement Syndrome can be prescribed to you....


----------



## SwordofDamocles

bodecea said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another victory for Obama.  Passed on it's own merit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow, SOME VICTORY.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes indeedy!
Click to expand...


If Phillip Rivers knew a faggot or crack snacker was using his picture for a fucking forum, don't think he'd be too happy.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

Radical Gay Agenda - 1
U.S. Military/America - 0

VICTORY!


----------



## (R)IGHTeous 1

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Radical Gay Agenda - 1
> U.S. Military/America - 0
> 
> VICTORY!



Equal rights for fellow patriots like us-1
Ignorant, likely closeted bigots like you-0


----------



## SFC Ollie

This is only one of many stupid things this congress has done. We'll see how this works out.


----------



## SwordofDamocles

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Radical Gay Agenda - 1
> U.S. Military/America - 0
> 
> VICTORY!



Indeed, I'm sure the military knows how to handle faggots without cocksucking left finding out.  Prattle on lefties.


----------



## Mr. Shaman

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Gays in the military... the most pressing issue of the day apparantly.
> 
> Without a doubt, the worst Congress in U.S. history.


Hey, c'mon......now, *even Porky Limbaugh can come-clean* about why he never joined*!!!*

​


----------



## 007

So I guess they'll have to start putting the little ferry boys in with the girls in basic training then.


----------



## SwordofDamocles

(R)IGHTeous 1 said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Radical Gay Agenda - 1
> U.S. Military/America - 0
> 
> VICTORY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Equal rights for fellow patriots like us-1
> Ignorant, likely closeted bigots like you-0
Click to expand...


They have faggots in Reading?  We know how to handle them down here in Lancaster.


----------



## SwordofDamocles

Mr. Shaman said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gays in the military... the most pressing issue of the day apparantly.
> 
> Without a doubt, the worst Congress in U.S. history.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, c'mon......now, *even Porky Limbaugh can come-clean* about why he never joined*!!!*
> 
> ​
Click to expand...


You are a stain on any American rider, faggot.


----------



## Stephanie

(R)IGHTeous 1 said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Radical Gay Agenda - 1
> U.S. Military/America - 0
> 
> VICTORY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Equal rights for fellow patriots like us-1
> Ignorant, likely closeted bigots like you-0
Click to expand...


good grief, for people like you..what are you someone SPECIAL or better than other people in this country?


----------



## Mr. Shaman

SwordofDamocles said:


> (R)IGHTeous 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another victory for Obama.  Passed on it's own merit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One the American people and electorate *ACTUALLY WANT!*  Bout time.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Faggots now get to flaunt their fudgepacking in front of our enemies.  *We'll be the laughingstock of the world.*  Oh my bad, thanks to the lop-eared liberal Chimp-in-chief we already are.
Click to expand...

Still not allowed to *cross-the-street*, *on your own*, huh??

​


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

(R)IGHTeous 1 said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Radical Gay Agenda - 1
> U.S. Military/America - 0
> 
> VICTORY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Equal rights for fellow patriots like us-1
> Ignorant, likely closeted bigots like you-0
Click to expand...


So, if I don't support your radical gay agenda I'm a closeted bigot?

Sounds like your just a ignoramus with an agenda that trumps everything, even common sense.  FYI genius... the military is not the place for social experimentation.  And.. if it is such a great idea that will bolster the armed forces, why haven't the Army, Navy, Marines, etc.  been clamoring for this?


----------



## SwordofDamocles

Mr. Shaman said:


> SwordofDamocles said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (R)IGHTeous 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> One the American people and electorate *ACTUALLY WANT!*  Bout time.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faggots now get to flaunt their fudgepacking in front of our enemies.  *We'll be the laughingstock of the world.*  Oh my bad, thanks to the lop-eared liberal Chimp-in-chief we already are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still not allowed to *cross-the-street*, *on your own*, huh??
> 
> ​
Click to expand...


See above, nancy.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Now how are they going to bunk them? Can't mix em male and female, can't put em with a straight of the same sex, can't put them with gays of the same sex. I guess everyone will now get their own penthouse.


----------



## Mr. Shaman

Stephanie said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another victory for Obama.  Passed on it's own merit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow, SOME VICTORY.
Click to expand...

Lemme guess.....you're another *"fiscal-conservative"*, right*???*

​


----------



## The T

The military is NO PLACE to be asking such questions..._period._

Social experimentation does not belong here with the mission of the armed forces. It is an unwanted/unnecessary _distraction._

_A POX on the Legislators for this and during the Clinton Administration._


----------



## SwordofDamocles

Mr. Shaman said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another victory for Obama.  Passed on it's own merit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow, SOME VICTORY.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lemme guess.....you're another *"fiscal-conservative"*, right*???*
> 
> ​
Click to expand...


And you need to give up the phallic symbol, cause you ain't no rider.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

And you have to love this logic... if you don't embrace the radical gay agenda, you are most likely gay, but closeted.

Wow... real genius!


----------



## Mr. Shaman

Sarah G said:


> Mr. Shaman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Shaman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scary..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More like *PISSED-OFF* about book-sales........
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She looks wee weed up.
Click to expand...

At least she's got her "turkeyneck-shroud" on!!




​


----------



## Stephanie

Mr. Shaman said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another victory for Obama.  Passed on it's own merit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow, SOME VICTORY.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lemme guess.....you're another *"fiscal-conservative"*, right*???*
> 
> ​
Click to expand...


Lemmie guess, you're really only 12yrs old right!!!!!!.​​


----------



## JamesInFlorida

If some of you people wanna bash on gays serving in the military-how about taking their place? This is coming from someone who has TWO members of their immediate family buried in Arlington. But I guess I just don't know what I'm talking about, and I'm "anti-military"/"anti-american" now.


----------



## Revere

Bad week for Clinton era policies.  No tax increases and repeal of DADT.


----------



## rightwinger

I congratulate Sens. Scott Brown of Massachusetts, Mark Kirk of Illinois, Richard Burr of North Carolina, John Ensign of Nevada, George Voinovich of Ohio, Lisa Murkowski of Alaska, and Susan Collins and Olympia Snowe, both of Maine for showing the political courage to do the right thing

The rest of the Republican Party shows once again they are on the wrong side of history


----------



## Stephanie

rightwinger said:


> I congratulate Sens. Scott Brown of Massachusetts, Mark Kirk of Illinois, Richard Burr of North Carolina, John Ensign of Nevada, George Voinovich of Ohio, Lisa Murkowski of Alaska, and Susan Collins and Olympia Snowe, both of Maine for showing the political courage to do the right thing
> 
> The rest of the Republican Party shows once again they are on the wrong side of history



oh brother..


----------



## bodecea

SwordofDamocles said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> wow, SOME VICTORY.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes indeedy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If Phillip Rivers knew a faggot or crack snacker was using his picture for a fucking forum, don't think he'd be too happy.
Click to expand...


See...you want to talk about gay sex...don't you?


----------



## SwordofDamocles

JamesInFlorida said:


> If some of you people wanna bash on gays serving in the military-how about taking their place? This is coming from someone who has TWO members of their immediate family buried in Arlington. But I guess I just don't know what I'm talking about, and I'm "anti-military"/"anti-american" now.



You're anti-american, take your queer ass and swim to cuba.  They'll find a fudgepacking job for ya.


----------



## Revere

rightwinger said:


> I congratulate Sens. Scott Brown of Massachusetts, Mark Kirk of Illinois, Richard Burr of North Carolina, John Ensign of Nevada, George Voinovich of Ohio, Lisa Murkowski of Alaska, and Susan Collins and Olympia Snowe, both of Maine for showing the political courage to do the right thing
> 
> The rest of the Republican Party shows once again they are on the wrong side of history



Does that mean Democrats won't run against Brown, et al, and smear them as much?

Exactly what did it get them?


----------



## bodecea

JamesInFlorida said:


> If some of you people wanna bash on gays serving in the military-how about taking their place? This is coming from someone who has TWO members of their immediate family buried in Arlington. But I guess I just don't know what I'm talking about, and I'm "anti-military"/"anti-american" now.



I am a Retired Naval Officer and not only have I served proudly with people I knew who were gay....I served proudly as a gay military member...as did my wife.


----------



## rightwinger

SFC Ollie said:


> Now how are they going to bunk them? Can't mix em male and female, can't put em with a straight of the same sex, can't put them with gays of the same sex. I guess everyone will now get their own penthouse.



All man parts together/all girl parts together ....Thats the way the civilian world does it and thats the way other countries do it

Its no big deal and will not radically change the military


----------



## bodecea

SwordofDamocles said:


> JamesInFlorida said:
> 
> 
> 
> If some of you people wanna bash on gays serving in the military-how about taking their place? This is coming from someone who has TWO members of their immediate family buried in Arlington. But I guess I just don't know what I'm talking about, and I'm "anti-military"/"anti-american" now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're anti-american, take your queer ass and swim to cuba.  They'll find a fudgepacking job for ya.
Click to expand...


See?   You still want to talk about sex.


----------



## SwordofDamocles

bodecea said:


> SwordofDamocles said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes indeedy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Phillip Rivers knew a faggot or crack snacker was using his picture for a fucking forum, don't think he'd be too happy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See...you want to talk about gay sex...don't you?
Click to expand...


I just think it's pathetic you demean a great football player by using him as your avatar.  Pathetic, small, and sooo alternative.


----------



## Mr. Shaman

SwordofDamocles said:


> Mr. Shaman said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JmcqDBT37SQ&feature=related
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BAsed on this post, you are a cycle-riding faggot who wants to suck Bushes cock...how am I doing so far?
Click to expand...

I'm guessin' you're still not ready for Jr. High, yet.

​


----------



## SwordofDamocles

bodecea said:


> JamesInFlorida said:
> 
> 
> 
> If some of you people wanna bash on gays serving in the military-how about taking their place? This is coming from someone who has TWO members of their immediate family buried in Arlington. But I guess I just don't know what I'm talking about, and I'm "anti-military"/"anti-american" now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am a Retired Naval Officer and not only have I served proudly with people I knew who were gay....I served proudly as a gay military member...as did my wife.
Click to expand...


  Fucking traitorous POS. *XXXXXXXXXX Edited. No Family Attacks, No Threats.*


----------



## rightwinger

Revere said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I congratulate Sens. Scott Brown of Massachusetts, Mark Kirk of Illinois, Richard Burr of North Carolina, John Ensign of Nevada, George Voinovich of Ohio, Lisa Murkowski of Alaska, and Susan Collins and Olympia Snowe, both of Maine for showing the political courage to do the right thing
> 
> The rest of the Republican Party shows once again they are on the wrong side of history
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does that mean Democrats won't run against Brown, et al, and smear them as much?
> 
> Exactly what did it get them?
Click to expand...


It got them the satisfaction of knowing they did the right thing


----------



## JamesInFlorida

Revere said:


> Bad week for Clinton era policies.  No tax increases and repeal of DADT.



Yeah a huge deficit, instead of a huge surplus, and a very high unemployment rate...it is a bad time for Clinton era policies.


----------



## Revere

So what?  Will Democrats give Scott Brown a pass for it when he comes up for election?


----------



## Revere

JamesInFlorida said:


> Revere said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bad week for Clinton era policies.  No tax increases and repeal of DADT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah a huge deficit, instead of a huge surplus, and a very high unemployment rate...it is a bad time for Clinton era policies.
Click to expand...


The Obama record more resembles the Bush record every day.


----------



## SwordofDamocles

Mr. Shaman said:


> SwordofDamocles said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Shaman said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JmcqDBT37SQ&feature=related
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BAsed on this post, you are a cycle-riding faggot who wants to suck Bushes cock...how am I doing so far?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm guessin' you're still not ready for Jr. High, yet.
> 
> ​
Click to expand...


Well, that still makes me three grades ahead of you, princess.


----------



## The T

rightwinger said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now how are they going to bunk them? Can't mix em male and female, can't put em with a straight of the same sex, can't put them with gays of the same sex. I guess everyone will now get their own penthouse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All man parts together/all girl parts together ....Thats the way the civilian world does it and thats the way other countries do it
> 
> Its no big deal and will not radically change the military
Click to expand...

 
Who gives a tinker's fucking DAMN what other countries are doing?

You fuckers are Hell-Bent of destroying _American Exceptionalism _at every turn aren't you? Just gotta BE like everyone else.


----------



## JamesInFlorida

Revere said:


> JamesInFlorida said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Revere said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bad week for Clinton era policies.  No tax increases and repeal of DADT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah a huge deficit, instead of a huge surplus, and a very high unemployment rate...it is a bad time for Clinton era policies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Obama record more resembles the Bush record every day.
Click to expand...


My post was sarcastic...


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

bodecea said:


> JamesInFlorida said:
> 
> 
> 
> If some of you people wanna bash on gays serving in the military-how about taking their place? This is coming from someone who has TWO members of their immediate family buried in Arlington. But I guess I just don't know what I'm talking about, and I'm "anti-military"/"anti-american" now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am a Retired Naval Officer and not only have I served proudly with people I knew who were gay....I served proudly as a gay military member...as did my wife.
Click to expand...


Wait.. WHAT?  How confused are you?


----------



## Revere

Will a serviceman or women be openly gay if they are captured by Islamist fundamentalists?


----------



## Mr. Shaman

bodecea said:


> SwordofDamocles said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Shaman said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JmcqDBT37SQ&feature=related
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BAsed on this post, you are a cycle-riding faggot who wants to suck Bushes cock...how am I doing so far?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm guessing you are a straight male....because straight males talk lots more about sexual organs and gay sex than we do.
Click to expand...

*Whew!!!!*

*SwordofDamocles* *certainly does have YOU fooled**!!!!!*

​


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

So, you're a gay man married to a woman, or, you refer to your male partner as wife?

WTF????????????


----------



## rightwinger

The T said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now how are they going to bunk them? Can't mix em male and female, can't put em with a straight of the same sex, can't put them with gays of the same sex. I guess everyone will now get their own penthouse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All man parts together/all girl parts together ....Thats the way the civilian world does it and thats the way other countries do it
> 
> Its no big deal and will not radically change the military
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who gives a tinker's fucking DAMN what other countries are doing?
> 
> You fuckers are Hell-Bent of destroying _American Exceptionalism _at every turn aren't you? Just gotta BE like everyone else.
Click to expand...


Do you mean if we allow gays in the Military, we will no longer be exceptional?

OH NOOOOOOooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## JamesInFlorida

The T said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now how are they going to bunk them? Can't mix em male and female, can't put em with a straight of the same sex, can't put them with gays of the same sex. I guess everyone will now get their own penthouse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All man parts together/all girl parts together ....Thats the way the civilian world does it and thats the way other countries do it
> 
> Its no big deal and will not radically change the military
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who gives a tinker's fucking DAMN what other countries are doing?
> 
> You fuckers are Hell-Bent of destroying _American Exceptionalism _at every turn aren't you? Just gotta BE like everyone else.
Click to expand...


We don't live in a bubble. Get over it.


----------



## Trajan

Revere said:


> So what?  Will Democrats give Scott Brown a pass for it when he comes up for election?



 not on his life....they'll smear him every which way to sunday, same with kirk.


----------



## Mr. Shaman

(R)IGHTeous 1 said:


> Mr. Shaman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (R)IGHTeous 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Her books sell fine, especially her 1st, what world do you live in?
> 
> I live in the one were *her reality show is the highest rated T.L.C. premiere EVER.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....And, *proceeded* to....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed you did, try and save some face now.
> 
> Treatment for said Palin Derangement Syndrome can be prescribed to you....
Click to expand...




> *"Caribou may worry when they see Sarah Palin coming. Barack Obama, not so much."*​



*59% say NO FREAKIN' WAY!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Stephanie

Well I'm sure this DADT thing was THE MOST IMPORTANT thing on the peoples mind, all the while they stand in the unemployment lines.

but hey, AS LONG AS IT'S A VICTORY FOR THE boyking Obama.


----------



## Mr. Shaman

SFC Ollie said:


> This is only one of many stupid things this congress has done.


Kinda like when they let them, there, "colored-boys" join, right??? 

(Your *old-fartism* is showing.





 )​


----------



## rightwinger

Stephanie said:


> Well I'm sure this DADT thing was THE MOST IMPORTANT thing on the peoples mind, all the while they stand in the unemployment lines.
> 
> but hey, AS LONG AS IT'S A VICTORY FOR THE boyking Obama.



Its the right thing to do and long overdue


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

JamesInFlorida said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> All man parts together/all girl parts together ....Thats the way the civilian world does it and thats the way other countries do it
> 
> Its no big deal and will not radically change the military
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who gives a tinker's fucking DAMN what other countries are doing?
> 
> You fuckers are Hell-Bent of destroying _American Exceptionalism _at every turn aren't you? Just gotta BE like everyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We don't live in a bubble. Get over it.
Click to expand...


That would be a YES.

Slackers of the world unite!


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

rightwinger said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I'm sure this DADT thing was THE MOST IMPORTANT thing on the peoples mind, all the while they stand in the unemployment lines.
> 
> but hey, AS LONG AS IT'S A VICTORY FOR THE boyking Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its the right thing to do and long overdue
Click to expand...


Says you...


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

Again, how exactly does  this make the U.S. Military better?


----------



## Revere

When will they open up the first gay officer's club in Riyadh, Saudi Arabia?


----------



## Mr. Shaman

SwordofDamocles said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Radical Gay Agenda - 1
> U.S. Military/America - 0
> 
> VICTORY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, I'm sure the military knows how to handle faggots without cocksucking left finding out.  Prattle on lefties.
Click to expand...

_Prattle_*??????* 

oooooooooooooooooooooooooo......what *manly*-terminology!!

​


----------



## Greenbeard

Stephanie said:


> Well I'm sure this DADT thing was THE MOST IMPORTANT thing on the peoples mind, all the while they stand in the unemployment lines.



Did I just dream that an $858 billion bipartisan tax package became law yesterday? Did I dream that the Senate spent a good portion of the day today arguing matters of international security and peace as they consider the New START treaty?


----------



## Modbert

It sure is fun watching bigots on USMB have a meltdown over this.


----------



## Modbert

Greenbeard said:


> Did I just dream that an $858 billion bipartisan tax package became law yesterday? Did I dream that the Senate spent a good portion of the day today arguing matters of international security and peace as they consider the New START treaty?



It was all a dream, you also likely use to read word up magazine.


----------



## rightwinger

Soggy in NOLA said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I'm sure this DADT thing was THE MOST IMPORTANT thing on the peoples mind, all the while they stand in the unemployment lines.
> 
> but hey, AS LONG AS IT'S A VICTORY FOR THE boyking Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its the right thing to do and long overdue
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says you...
Click to expand...


Says America


----------



## Mr. Shaman

Pale Rider said:


> So I guess they'll have to start putting the little ferry boys in with the girls in basic training then.


You won't have to worry-about-that.

I'm pretty-certain a *completed* Elementary-School-education is required, to join.

(Ferry?????






 )​


----------



## jillian

Pale Rider said:


> So I guess they'll have to start putting the little ferry boys in with the girls in basic training then.



they're already IN basic training.

and battle...

and dying for their country.

the only difference is that now no one can force them into a closet anymore so that a bunch of bigots can try to pretend they don't exist.


----------



## The T

Mr. Shaman said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I guess they'll have to start putting the little ferry boys in with the girls in basic training then.
> 
> 
> 
> You won't have to worry-about-that.​
> I'm pretty-certain a *completed* Elementary-School-education is required, to join.​
> 
> (Ferry?????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )​
Click to expand...

 





Again? Happy trails _twerp._


----------



## Revere

jillian said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I guess they'll have to start putting the little ferry boys in with the girls in basic training then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they're already IN basic training.
> 
> and battle...
> 
> and dying for their country.
> 
> the only difference is that now no one can force them into a closet anymore so that a bunch of bigots can try to pretend they don't exist.
Click to expand...


Except if they are serving in Muslim nations.


----------



## JamesInFlorida

Soggy in NOLA said:


> JamesInFlorida said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who gives a tinker's fucking DAMN what other countries are doing?
> 
> You fuckers are Hell-Bent of destroying _American Exceptionalism _at every turn aren't you? Just gotta BE like everyone else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We don't live in a bubble. Get over it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That would be a YES.
> 
> Slackers of the world unite!
Click to expand...


I'm a slacker? What information do you judge this on? You don't know 2 things about me.

We have to be aware of what other nations are doing. What other countries do- DOES effect us as well. Anybody who knows anything about economics will all agree on at least 1 thing: the economy is starting to become (as has been), more increasingly a global economy. If you don't think other countries effect our economy-look no further than China, or NAFTA. What about our outsourcing overseas in mass amounts-I guess that doesn't effect us? How about North Korea's current aggressive diplomatic stances-doesn't effect us? How about illegal immigration from Mexico-doesn't effect us?

To not care what other countries are up to, is to ultimately not care of their effects on the United States.

But you're right-paying attention to what other countries are doing is to be against "American Exceptionalism". Great point.


----------



## jillian

Revere said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I guess they'll have to start putting the little ferry boys in with the girls in basic training then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they're already IN basic training.
> 
> and battle...
> 
> and dying for their country.
> 
> the only difference is that now no one can force them into a closet anymore so that a bunch of bigots can try to pretend they don't exist.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except if they are serving in Muslim nations.
Click to expand...


cool... so more proof we're better than muslim nations.

your point, trollboy?

you think they're going to be wearing armbands with pink triangles?

or that now that they don't have to lie they're going to swish their way around baghdad?

moron.


----------



## Stephanie

Get ready for all the lawsuits against our military and our Military men and women being CHARGED with hate crimes.

wheeeeeee.


----------



## The T

JamesInFlorida said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> All man parts together/all girl parts together ....Thats the way the civilian world does it and thats the way other countries do it
> 
> Its no big deal and will not radically change the military
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who gives a tinker's fucking DAMN what other countries are doing?
> 
> You fuckers are Hell-Bent of destroying _American Exceptionalism _at every turn aren't you? Just gotta BE like everyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We don't live in a bubble. Get over it.
Click to expand...

 
So being different and Soverignty mean ZERO to you. Got it...the individual probably means just as much to you. Cookie-cutter all the way huh?

Say? I'll bet YOU are a _Metro-Sexual? Eh?_


----------



## jillian

Stephanie said:


> Get ready for all the lawsuits against our military and our Military men and women being CHARGED with hate crimes.
> 
> wheeeeeee.



well, maybe the trash shouldn't commit hate crimes.


----------



## Mr. Shaman

SwordofDamocles said:


> (R)IGHTeous 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Radical Gay Agenda - 1
> U.S. Military/America - 0
> 
> VICTORY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Equal rights for fellow patriots like us-1
> Ignorant, likely closeted bigots like you-0
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They have faggots in Reading?  We know how to handle them down here in Lancaster.
Click to expand...

Aw, jeez....lemme guess.....you're one o' those *White-Trash wannabe-Klansman*, from down near York, PA....right??? ​


----------



## Mr. Shaman

SwordofDamocles said:


> Mr. Shaman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gays in the military... the most pressing issue of the day apparantly.
> 
> Without a doubt, the worst Congress in U.S. history.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, c'mon......now, *even Porky Limbaugh can come-clean* about why he never joined*!!!*
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a stain on any American rider, faggot.
Click to expand...

Hit the road, Goober.

Go find yourself some teeth. Ya' *heard*-about them, there *store*-bought ones, *right???*

​


----------



## Cuyo

Soggy in NOLA said:


> And you have to love this logic... if you don't embrace the radical gay agenda, you are most likely gay, but closeted.
> 
> Wow... real genius!



Your disgusting.  Letting soldiers be honest about who they are is not a "Radical gay agenda."  

Some time ago, ne'er-do-wells like yourself called desegregation in the military "Radical black agenda."


----------



## Revere

Stephanie said:


> Get ready for all the lawsuits against our military and our Military men and women being CHARGED with hate crimes.
> 
> wheeeeeee.



False claims.  If the military can ring up a Navy Seal for slapping a prisoner, the sky is the limit on this stuff.

It's full employment for attorneys.

So you'll have a whole new class of garbage to defend yourself against.


----------



## JamesInFlorida

The T said:


> JamesInFlorida said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who gives a tinker's fucking DAMN what other countries are doing?
> 
> You fuckers are Hell-Bent of destroying _American Exceptionalism _at every turn aren't you? Just gotta BE like everyone else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We don't live in a bubble. Get over it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So being different and Soverignty mean ZERO to you. Got it...the individual probably means just as much to you. Cookie-cutter all the way huh?
> 
> Say? I'll bet YOU are a _Metro-Sexual? Eh?_
Click to expand...



What have you sacrificed for our sovereignty (PS-learn how to spell words you wish to use in arguments). Like I said earlier in this thread-I have two members of my immediate family buried in Arlington. And you bet your ass I would have signed up for the military if I could (physically unable do to a car accident in my teenage years). Don't pull that patriotic bullshit on me-my family has bleed and died for this great country-that I absolutely love.

And assuming I'm metro? Haha. That's the most ridiculous thing I've ever heard. I'm far from it buddy. 

I love how you don't even bother to read my previous post-which clearly says why I stated we don't live in a bubble. I'll do you the favor, and wont make you hit the back button:

We have to be aware of what other nations are doing. What other countries do- DOES effect us as well. Anybody who knows anything about economics will all agree on at least 1 thing: the economy is starting to become (as has been), more increasingly a global economy. If you don't think other countries effect our economy-look no further than China, or NAFTA. What about our outsourcing overseas in mass amounts-I guess that doesn't effect us? How about North Korea's current aggressive diplomatic stances-doesn't effect us? How about illegal immigration from Mexico-doesn't effect us?

To not care what other countries are up to, is to ultimately not care of their effects on the United States.

But you're right-paying attention to what other countries are doing is to be against "American Exceptionalism". Great point.


----------



## Revere

Are Muslim nations embracing homosexuality in an effort to become "global?"


----------



## JamesInFlorida

Revere said:


> Are Muslim nations embracing homosexuality in an effort to become "global?"



Should be stone people for cheating on their spouse?


----------



## bodecea

SwordofDamocles said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SwordofDamocles said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Phillip Rivers knew a faggot or crack snacker was using his picture for a fucking forum, don't think he'd be too happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See...you want to talk about gay sex...don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just think it's pathetic you demean a great football player by using him as your avatar.  Pathetic, small, and sooo alternative.
Click to expand...


I will agree that he is a great football player.   Do you think that football players don't want gay fans?   Do you think that gays don't like football?   What exactly is this issue you have, again?


----------



## Stephanie

Cuyo said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you have to love this logic... if you don't embrace the radical gay agenda, you are most likely gay, but closeted.
> 
> Wow... real genius!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your disgusting.  Letting soldiers be honest about who they are is not a "Radical gay agenda."
> 
> Some time ago, ne'er-do-wells like yourself called desegregation in the military "Radical black agenda."
Click to expand...


wtf? when were soldiers not ALLOWED to honest about themselves. you people are friggen nuts.


----------



## rightwinger

Hard to believe that here we are in 2010 and when given a chance to give an equal opportunity for gays to serve their country, the majority of Republicans said....NO


----------



## bodecea

SwordofDamocles said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JamesInFlorida said:
> 
> 
> 
> If some of you people wanna bash on gays serving in the military-how about taking their place? This is coming from someone who has TWO members of their immediate family buried in Arlington. But I guess I just don't know what I'm talking about, and I'm "anti-military"/"anti-american" now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am a Retired Naval Officer and not only have I served proudly with people I knew who were gay....I served proudly as a gay military member...as did my wife.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a bunch of trash, your wife is a guy?  You are a disgrace to the uniform, if you had any honor at all, you'd eat your gun, being a faggot, that's not possible, is it?  Fucking traitorous POS.
Click to expand...


Um...no.   My wife is NOT a guy.  Where did I say that?   You seem to be getting more confused by the moment.  Is the thought of gay sex making your head swim with images?


----------



## bodecea

Soggy in NOLA said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JamesInFlorida said:
> 
> 
> 
> If some of you people wanna bash on gays serving in the military-how about taking their place? This is coming from someone who has TWO members of their immediate family buried in Arlington. But I guess I just don't know what I'm talking about, and I'm "anti-military"/"anti-american" now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am a Retired Naval Officer and not only have I served proudly with people I knew who were gay....I served proudly as a gay military member...as did my wife.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wait.. WHAT?  How confused are you?
Click to expand...


I think you addressed your post to the wrong person.


----------



## bodecea

Revere said:


> Will a serviceman or women be openly gay if they are captured by Islamist fundamentalists?



Probable no more or less than a Jewish servicemember would be openly Jewish if captured by the Nazis in WWII.


----------



## bodecea

Soggy in NOLA said:


> So, you're a gay man married to a woman, or, you refer to your male partner as wife?
> 
> WTF????????????



Neither.


----------



## Mr. Shaman

Soggy in NOLA said:


> (R)IGHTeous 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Radical Gay Agenda - 1
> U.S. Military/America - 0
> 
> VICTORY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Equal rights for fellow patriots like us-1
> Ignorant, likely closeted bigots like you-0
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, if I don't support your radical gay agenda I'm a closeted bigot?
> 
> Sounds like your just a ignoramus with an agenda that trumps everything, even common sense.  FYI genius... *the military is not the place for social experimentation.*
Click to expand...

You've been reading too-many o' those Texas-approved _History_-textbooks. ​


> "*In the midst of the Battle of the Bulge in late 1944*, *General Dwight D. Eisenhower* was severely short of replacement troops for existing military unitsall of which were totally white in composition. Consequently, *he made the decision to allow African-American soldiers to pick up a gun and join the white military units to fight in combat for the first time*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Desegregation#Desegregation_in_the_military. This was the first step toward a desegregated United States military. Eisenhower's decision in this case was strongly opposed by his own army chief of staff, Lieutenent General Walter Bedell Smith. Indeed, it was stated that Bedell Smith was outraged by the decision and had said that the American public take offense at the integration of the military units."



An education wouldn't kill you.

​


----------



## SFC Ollie

JamesInFlorida said:


> If some of you people wanna bash on gays serving in the military-how about taking their place? This is coming from someone who has TWO members of their immediate family buried in Arlington. But I guess I just don't know what I'm talking about, and I'm "anti-military"/"anti-american" now.



22 years on active duty James, I have earned the right to comment about the military.


----------



## bodecea

JamesInFlorida said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JamesInFlorida said:
> 
> 
> 
> We don't live in a bubble. Get over it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So being different and Soverignty mean ZERO to you. Got it...the individual probably means just as much to you. Cookie-cutter all the way huh?
> 
> Say? I'll bet YOU are a _Metro-Sexual? Eh?_
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *What have you sacrificed for our sovereignty* (PS-learn how to spell words you wish to use in arguments). Like I said earlier in this thread-I have two members of my immediate family buried in Arlington. And you bet your ass I would have signed up for the military if I could (physically unable do to a car accident in my teenage years). Don't pull that patriotic bullshit on me-my family has bleed and died for this great country-that I absolutely love.
> 
> And assuming I'm metro? Haha. That's the most ridiculous thing I've ever heard. I'm far from it buddy.
> 
> I love how you don't even bother to read my previous post-which clearly says why I stated we don't live in a bubble. I'll do you the favor, and wont make you hit the back button:
> 
> We have to be aware of what other nations are doing. What other countries do- DOES effect us as well. Anybody who knows anything about economics will all agree on at least 1 thing: the economy is starting to become (as has been), more increasingly a global economy. If you don't think other countries effect our economy-look no further than China, or NAFTA. What about our outsourcing overseas in mass amounts-I guess that doesn't effect us? How about North Korea's current aggressive diplomatic stances-doesn't effect us? How about illegal immigration from Mexico-doesn't effect us?
> 
> To not care what other countries are up to, is to ultimately not care of their effects on the United States.
> 
> But you're right-paying attention to what other countries are doing is to be against "American Exceptionalism". Great point.
Click to expand...


Excellent question....A toast to the military at his local bar, I wager.


----------



## bodecea

Revere said:


> Are Muslim nations embracing homosexuality in an effort to become "global?"



Ah...so you want to be more like Muslim nations?


----------



## Mr. Shaman

SFC Ollie said:


> Now how are they going to bunk them? Can't mix em male and female, can't put em with a straight of the same sex, can't put them with gays of the same sex. I guess everyone will now get their own penthouse.


Ah, yes.....*"conservative"*-_logic_.....ain't it grand.


----------



## bodecea

Mr. Shaman said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now how are they going to bunk them? Can't mix em male and female, can't put em with a straight of the same sex, can't put them with gays of the same sex. I guess everyone will now get their own penthouse.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, yes.....*"conservative"*-_logic_.....ain't it grand.
Click to expand...


We've heard this twice before in the last 60 years....same mantra.


----------



## JamesInFlorida

SFC Ollie said:


> JamesInFlorida said:
> 
> 
> 
> If some of you people wanna bash on gays serving in the military-how about taking their place? This is coming from someone who has TWO members of their immediate family buried in Arlington. But I guess I just don't know what I'm talking about, and I'm "anti-military"/"anti-american" now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 22 years on active duty James, I have earned the right to comment about the military.
Click to expand...


Well first of all-any American has the right to comment on the military-it's apart of our bill of rights as citizens, that's granted-doesn't have to be earned. 

Secondly, it's not as if your view reflects the military as a whole. 

Finally-my main point with that line was that just because someone supports gays serving openly in the military-doesn't mean they're "anti-military". That's a ridiculous statement.

Thank you for your service btw.


----------



## Mr. Shaman

The T said:


> The military is NO PLACE to be asking such questions..._period._
> 
> Social experimentation does not belong here with the mission of the armed forces. It is an unwanted/unnecessary _distraction._


Too late, *Skippy*.

A *REPUBLICAN* got that _ball rollin'_, *LONG*-ago.

​


----------



## SFC Ollie

rightwinger said:


> Hard to believe that here we are in 2010 and when given a chance to give an equal opportunity for gays to serve their country, the majority of Republicans said....NO



They already had the opportunity. Without causing problems.


----------



## The T

Mr. Shaman said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> The military is NO PLACE to be asking such questions..._period._
> 
> Social experimentation does not belong here with the mission of the armed forces. It is an unwanted/unnecessary _distraction._
> 
> 
> 
> Too late, *Skippy*.​
> A *REPUBLICAN* got that _ball rollin'_, *LONG*-ago.​
> 
> ​
Click to expand...

 
You mean _Repubican..._there is a difference there sport. But then I am not partisan as you. 

On a side note? Like your new trikey ?








Ride it with the pride that is befitting of you.


----------



## Mr. Shaman

JamesInFlorida said:


> If some of you people wanna bash on gays serving in the military-how about taking their place?


Uh-Oh.......*CONSISTENCY!!!!!!!!!!!!*












You're chin-deep in *John-Wayne-wannbes*, here.

Strap-*up!!* Most of 'em swing a mean video-game controller.​


----------



## jillian

SFC Ollie said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to believe that here we are in 2010 and when given a chance to give an equal opportunity for gays to serve their country, the majority of Republicans said....NO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They already had the opportunity. Without causing problems.
Click to expand...


you mean like the uppity black folk who wanted desegregated units?

you know i like you and respect you, but you might want to think about this one.


----------



## Revere

Most "black folk" reject homosexuality.

Find a sympathetic ear someplace else.


----------



## Modbert

SwordofDamocles said:


> Fucking traitorous POS. *XXXXXXXXXX Edited. No Family Attacks, No Threats.*



You should be ashamed of yourself.


----------



## SFC Ollie

jillian said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to believe that here we are in 2010 and when given a chance to give an equal opportunity for gays to serve their country, the majority of Republicans said....NO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They already had the opportunity. Without causing problems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you mean like the uppity black folk who wanted desegregated units?
> 
> you know i like you and respect you, but you might want to think about this one.
Click to expand...


No Jillian, I don't see any similarities there.  I've always been anti-racist. But on this issue I'm a realist. I see plenty of problems in an already overworked military. I knew this was coming but this was not the time for it. We'll see soon enough.


----------



## The T

SFC Ollie said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to believe that here we are in 2010 and when given a chance to give an equal opportunity for gays to serve their country, the majority of Republicans said....NO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They already had the opportunity. Without causing problems.
Click to expand...

 
ALL of this is _Forced Acceptence..._

_there is no other explination._


----------



## Mr. Shaman

Revere said:


> Bad week for Clinton era policies.  No tax increases and repeal of DADT.


.....And, *Chickenhawks* *maintain* their *gutless*-status.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oaO6VKJxE1Y[/ame]

​


----------



## JamesInFlorida

The T said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to believe that here we are in 2010 and when given a chance to give an equal opportunity for gays to serve their country, the majority of Republicans said....NO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They already had the opportunity. Without causing problems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ALL of this is _Forced Acceptence..._
> 
> _there is no other explination._
Click to expand...


Forced accept*a*nce has been applied by the government before. See: Slaves Becoming Free, women being allowed to vote, minorities allowed to vote, desegregation-which of these are you against?


----------



## jillian

SFC Ollie said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> They already had the opportunity. Without causing problems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you mean like the uppity black folk who wanted desegregated units?
> 
> you know i like you and respect you, but you might want to think about this one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No Jillian, I don't see any similarities there.  I've always been anti-racist. But on this issue I'm a realist. I see plenty of problems in an already overworked military. I knew this was coming but this was not the time for it. We'll see soon enough.
Click to expand...


I would never imply you're a racist. And please forgive me if it seemed otherwise. I'm merely pointing out the parallels in the circumstances. Mostly, I think it's people being resistant to change. And sometimes they have to be taken by the hand and dragged a bit. Everyone knows that gays are already serving bravely and honorably. They should never be forced to lie about who they are. You keep pictures of your family and loved ones. They should be able to do simple things like that, too.


----------



## Mr. Shaman

JamesInFlorida said:


> Revere said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bad week for Clinton era policies.  No tax increases and repeal of DADT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah a huge deficit, instead of a huge surplus, and a very high unemployment rate...it is a bad time for Clinton era policies.
Click to expand...

Ah, yes.....policies that have a *track-record of $ucce$$*; the bane of *"conservatives"*, nation-wide.




​


----------



## The T

JamesInFlorida said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> They already had the opportunity. Without causing problems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALL of this is _Forced Acceptence..._
> 
> _there is no other explination._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Forced accept*a*nce has been applied by the government before. See: Slaves Becoming Free, women being allowed to vote, minorities allowed to vote, desegregation-which of these are you against?
Click to expand...

 
Forced servitude vs. a lifestyle _choice_ do not equate there _poindexter._


----------



## Cuyo

Stephanie said:


> Cuyo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you have to love this logic... if you don't embrace the radical gay agenda, you are most likely gay, but closeted.
> 
> Wow... real genius!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your disgusting.  Letting soldiers be honest about who they are is not a "Radical gay agenda."
> 
> Some time ago, ne'er-do-wells like yourself called desegregation in the military "Radical black agenda."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wtf? when were soldiers not ALLOWED to honest about themselves. you people are friggen nuts.
Click to expand...



What, exactly, do you think DADT is?


----------



## Mr. Shaman

Revere said:


> So what?  Will Democrats give Scott Brown a pass for it when he comes up for election?


Don't beg.

It's bad-form.

​


----------



## Mr. Shaman

The T said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now how are they going to bunk them? Can't mix em male and female, can't put em with a straight of the same sex, can't put them with gays of the same sex. I guess everyone will now get their own penthouse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All man parts together/all girl parts together ....Thats the way the civilian world does it and thats the way other countries do it
> 
> Its no big deal and will not radically change the military
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who gives a tinker's fucking DAMN what other countries are doing?
> 
> You fuckers are Hell-Bent of destroying _American Exceptionalism _at every turn aren't you? Just gotta BE like everyone else.
Click to expand...

Shove your _Exceptionalism_ straight-up-your-ass.

It's *already* gotten us involved in *TOO*-many Wars, *already**!!!!*​


----------



## JamesInFlorida

The T said:


> JamesInFlorida said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> ALL of this is _Forced Acceptence..._
> 
> _there is no other explination._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forced accept*a*nce has been applied by the government before. See: Slaves Becoming Free, women being allowed to vote, minorities allowed to vote, desegregation-which of these are you against?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Forced servitude vs. a lifestyle _choice_ do not equate there _poindexter._
Click to expand...


Don't you learn to spell the word acceptance in the 4th grade? Yeah knowing how to properly spell that word makes me a poindexter alright! Oh wait...nope, not being able to spell it just makes you look dumb.

Let me ask you something, and I really want the truth here. When did you choose to be straight? If sexuality is a choice (as you claim)-then surely you chose to be straight?


----------



## boedicca

The T said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to believe that here we are in 2010 and when given a chance to give an equal opportunity for gays to serve their country, the majority of Republicans said....NO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They already had the opportunity. Without causing problems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ALL of this is _Forced Acceptence..._
> 
> _there is no other explination._
Click to expand...



I must respectfully disagree on this (but also admit that, never having served in the military, I'm not the most qualified here to opine about DADT).

We didn't see a court force this decision; it's the result of a messy legislative process.   If there were not a shift in society towards acceptance, there is no way Congress would have made this decision.

My two cents:  the Gay Rights issue has been one about which society has grappled for a for a number of years.    Acceptance varies by age group and geography, but from what I can see, young people (at least in CA) often don't regard being gay as a big deal.  

There have always been and there will always be gays and lesbians.  Personally, I think it's better for society for one's private sex life to not be a big deal (although this assumes that the sex life is indeed conducted in private).   Ostracizing a responsible gay person who wishes to serve his country is not acceptable.   Nor is the militant hyper sexuality in which a small minority of gays feel compelled to make their lifestyle a public in your face display acceptable.


----------



## Mr. Shaman

Revere said:


> Will a serviceman or women be openly gay if they are captured by Islamist fundamentalists?


That's _probably_ the last-thing *you Chickenhawks need to worry-about*....

​


----------



## boedicca

The T said:


> JamesInFlorida said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> ALL of this is _Forced Acceptence..._
> 
> _there is no other explination._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forced accept*a*nce has been applied by the government before. See: Slaves Becoming Free, women being allowed to vote, minorities allowed to vote, desegregation-which of these are you against?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Forced servitude vs. a lifestyle _choice_ do not equate there _poindexter._
Click to expand...



I disagree that being gay is always a lifestyle choice.  There are people who are just born that way.


----------



## Mr. Shaman

rightwinger said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> All man parts together/all girl parts together ....Thats the way the civilian world does it and thats the way other countries do it
> 
> Its no big deal and will not radically change the military
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who gives a tinker's fucking DAMN what other countries are doing?
> 
> You fuckers are Hell-Bent of destroying _American Exceptionalism _at every turn aren't you? Just gotta BE like everyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you mean if we allow gays in the Military, we will no longer be exceptional?
> 
> OH NOOOOOOooooooooooooooooooooo
Click to expand...

No *doubt!!*

_God_ might join the other-side, as a result, *too!!*

I'm sure *Pat Robertson* will have something to say, about that.​


----------



## Mr. Shaman

JamesInFlorida said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> All man parts together/all girl parts together ....Thats the way the civilian world does it and thats the way other countries do it
> 
> Its no big deal and will not radically change the military
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who gives a tinker's fucking DAMN what other countries are doing?
> 
> You fuckers are Hell-Bent of destroying _American Exceptionalism _at every turn aren't you? Just gotta BE like everyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We don't live in a bubble. Get over it.
Click to expand...

Well.....*some* of _us_ don't.......

​


----------



## Mr. Shaman

​


Trajan said:


> Revere said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what?  Will Democrats give Scott Brown a pass for it when he comes up for election?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *not on his life....they'll smear him every which way to sunday, same with kirk.*
Click to expand...


----------



## rightwinger

SFC Ollie said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to believe that here we are in 2010 and when given a chance to give an equal opportunity for gays to serve their country, the majority of Republicans said....NO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They already had the opportunity. Without causing problems.
Click to expand...


They did not have an equal opportunity to serve. They could not speak of their chosen partner, their partner could not bid them farewell or welcome their return, they could not have their loved one visit in a military hospital, their loved ones could not receive any benefits


----------



## Mr. Shaman

Stephanie said:


> Well I'm sure this DADT thing was THE MOST IMPORTANT thing on the peoples mind, all the while they stand in the unemployment lines.


Yeah.....especially *those translators in that line**!!!!*



Whatta *great idea*....sacrificing American-troops, _in-defense_ of DADT!!!!!!!​


----------



## Mr. Shaman

Revere said:


> When will they open up the first gay officer's club in Riyadh, Saudi Arabia?


You *Chickenhawks* surely do worry about some strange shit.

​


----------



## boedicca

Mr. Shaman joins TM on the list of the stupidest people who have ever lived.


----------



## shintao

Sarah G said:


> Another victory for Obama.  Passed on it's own merit.



Geeze!! We should go party! Your place or mine?


----------



## rightwinger

When given a choice of siding with Americans who want to serve their country or with bigots who want to tell others they are not allowed to represent their country..

Republicans overwhelmingly sided with the bigots


----------



## Mr. Shaman

Revere said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I guess they'll have to start putting the little ferry boys in with the girls in basic training then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they're already IN basic training.
> 
> and battle...
> 
> and dying for their country.
> 
> the only difference is that now no one can force them into a closet anymore so that a bunch of bigots can try to pretend they don't exist.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except if they are serving in Muslim nations.
Click to expand...

You need to call *Porky Limbaugh*, some time, about the *dancing-boys* (over there).

I'm sure he _pretty_-well-informed on the subject....

​


----------



## shintao

boedicca said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JamesInFlorida said:
> 
> 
> 
> Forced accept*a*nce has been applied by the government before. See: Slaves Becoming Free, women being allowed to vote, minorities allowed to vote, desegregation-which of these are you against?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forced servitude vs. a lifestyle _choice_ do not equate there _poindexter._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree that being gay is always a lifestyle choice.  There are people who are just born that way.
Click to expand...


Logic would dictate that, indeed. I was born to love two women. I just have that much love to give, and a lot more. So I was born for polygamy. And since my ladies cannot serve with me, I refuse to go!!! LOL!!


----------



## shintao

rightwinger said:


> When given a choice of siding with Americans who want to serve their country or with bigots who want to tell others they are not allowed to represent their country..
> 
> Republicans overwhelmingly sided with the bigots



Shame. But it passed so gays serve openly? Correct? I think the gay service men deserve to give the retards a Hero sandwich!! LOL!


----------



## Mr. Shaman

Stephanie said:


> Get ready for all the lawsuits against our military and our Military men and women being CHARGED with hate crimes.
> 
> wheeeeeee.


Riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight.....just like _allllllllllllllllllllllllllll_ those *medical-malpractice lawsuits*, huh??



(You *FAUX Noise* fans need to *try* some reality....sometime.  )​


----------



## Mr. Shaman

Revere said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Get ready for all the lawsuits against our military and our Military men and women being CHARGED with hate crimes.
> 
> wheeeeeee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> False claims.  If the military can ring up a Navy Seal for slapping a prisoner, the sky is the limit on this stuff.
> 
> It's full employment for attorneys.
> 
> So you'll have a whole new class of garbage to defend yourself against.
Click to expand...

Awwwwwwwwwwww.....you pooooor, paranoid, put-upon *Chickenhawks*.

How *DO* you get thru the day.


----------



## skookerasbil

Of course, the k00ks always look at any issue from a pronounced idealistic point of view, never for once considering the necessary tradeoffs. IN fact, my guess is that there is not one single lefty k00k on here who even once considered that because of this, some people are going to get fcukked up......very badly in some cases. Thats the way it works in the military.

OK for the k00ks though.......they'd rather win some symbolic victory and screw the people who are going to get whacked........

Thats the real world s0ns..................

Happy Now!!!


----------



## Mr. Shaman

Revere said:


> Are Muslim nations embracing homosexuality in an effort to become "global?"


*WHEW!!!*

You *Chickenhawks* surely-are hung-up on sex*!!!*

​


----------



## skookerasbil

internet gayness FTL.............


----------



## Mr. Shaman

rightwinger said:


> Hard to believe that here we are in 2010 and when given a chance to give an equal opportunity for gays to serve their country, the majority of Republicans said....NO


After *two-long-years* of *ONLY* saying *"NO!!"*, they're _kinda_ *used*-to-it.

​


----------



## SFC Ollie

rightwinger said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to believe that here we are in 2010 and when given a chance to give an equal opportunity for gays to serve their country, the majority of Republicans said....NO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They already had the opportunity. Without causing problems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They did not have an equal opportunity to serve. They could not speak of their chosen partner, their partner could not bid them farewell or welcome their return, they could not have their loved one visit in a military hospital, their loved ones could not receive any benefits
Click to expand...


My heart pumps purple piss for them. It still isn't the time, and certainly not by a lame duck congress. Watch for the problems. If the military doesn't place a gag order on them.


----------



## SFC Ollie

boedicca said:


> Mr. Shaman joins TM on the list of the stupidest people who have ever lived.



I just skip over most of his posts.


----------



## skookerasbil




----------



## rightwinger

SFC Ollie said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> They already had the opportunity. Without causing problems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They did not have an equal opportunity to serve. They could not speak of their chosen partner, their partner could not bid them farewell or welcome their return, they could not have their loved one visit in a military hospital, their loved ones could not receive any benefits
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My heart pumps purple piss for them. It still isn't the time, and certainly not by a lame duck congress. Watch for the problems. If the military doesn't place a gag order on them.
Click to expand...


I think it will be a non issue. Most troops just don't care and those that do will get an attitude change.

Many gays will continue to keep their sexuality to themselves. I think the majority who come out in the open will be women


----------



## shintao

boedicca said:


> Mr. Shaman joins TM on the list of the stupidest people who have ever lived.



Coming from a flounder, I doubt we are impressed with your flopping on the floor.

But I might ask, what makes bitches like you so vindictive, that you find a need to make baseless personal attacks? Don't you get enough cock to keep you happy, or did you burn your muffins this morning?


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

shintao said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Shaman joins TM on the list of the stupidest people who have ever lived.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coming from a flounder, I doubt we are impressed with your flopping on the floor.
> 
> But I might ask, what makes bitches like you so vindictive, that you find a need to make baseless personal attacks? Don't you get enough cock to keep you happy, or did you burn your muffins this morning?
Click to expand...


They're not baseless, Sheman _is _a fucking idiot.

Oh, and yes, Merry Christmas to you too!


----------



## shintao

skookerasbil said:


>



Hmmm, now that is what I need for Christmas!!! Not sure the Hooters will get through the garage door though...............


----------



## skookerasbil




----------



## shintao

Soggy in NOLA said:


> shintao said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Shaman joins TM on the list of the stupidest people who have ever lived.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coming from a flounder, I doubt we are impressed with your flopping on the floor.
> 
> But I might ask, what makes bitches like you so vindictive, that you find a need to make baseless personal attacks? Don't you get enough cock to keep you happy, or did you burn your muffins this morning?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They're not baseless, Sheman _is _a fucking idiot.
> 
> Oh, and yes, Merry Christmas to you too!
Click to expand...


There really is no call for it. Stick the fangs in your pocket and enjoy the holiday. And it would nice if she would respond herself to the nagging question. Maybe she just needs some batteries.


----------



## The T

SFC Ollie said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> They already had the opportunity. Without causing problems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They did not have an equal opportunity to serve. They could not speak of their chosen partner, their partner could not bid them farewell or welcome their return, they could not have their loved one visit in a military hospital, their loved ones could not receive any benefits
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My heart pumps purple piss for them. It still isn't the time, and certainly not by a lame duck congress. Watch for the problems. *If the military doesn't place a gag order on them.*
Click to expand...

 
And you can bet that they will. With an active WAR going on? This is a HUGE _distraction..._the thing here is to _minimize_ the damage to thier ranks by this issue. (That should have never BEEN an issue to begin with).


----------



## shintao

skookerasbil said:


>



What I really like about the new bikes is the direct drive or rubber chain, and that awesome wide rear tire. Hi-Tech is really doing wonders.


----------



## DiveCon

i didnt read this whole thread, as the OP'rs posts are usually a waste of time
but does anyone know if this bill just repeals DADT or does it change the policy to allow gays to openly serve?


----------



## shintao

The T said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> They did not have an equal opportunity to serve. They could not speak of their chosen partner, their partner could not bid them farewell or welcome their return, they could not have their loved one visit in a military hospital, their loved ones could not receive any benefits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My heart pumps purple piss for them. It still isn't the time, and certainly not by a lame duck congress. Watch for the problems. *If the military doesn't place a gag order on them.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you can bet that they will. With an active WAR going on? This is a HUGE _distraction..._the thing here is to _minimize_ the damage to thier ranks by this issue. (That should have never BEEN an issue to begin with).
Click to expand...


Nothing could be a bigger distraction than retards cutting their pay & starving their families at home, or being told by Rummy to just get by with what you have.......... Don't you think you have embarked on shallow thinking here? According to "who" says it is a distraction? That is about the stupidest thing I have ever heard, so I doubt you came up with it, but you heard that ignorant BS somewhere. You have never served, but the last thing on my mind when brothers are dying around me is if a guy is Latino, black, asian, gay, rapist, felon, child molester, cross dresser, etc. I want to know if he can hold up his end and will he die for me if he has to, just like I would do for him.

I should add, I know a gay women who served in Vietnam, she now disabled from it. And I know a cross dresser who served in Vietnam, who lives about two block from here, with a fetish for mannequins, and comes to my ladies garage sales to buy clothes for whatever. I never noticed them in nam, and skin color was irrelevant as well.


----------



## Stephanie

rightwinger said:


> When given a choice of siding with Americans who want to serve their country or with bigots who want to tell others they are not allowed to represent their country..
> 
> Republicans overwhelmingly sided with the bigots



you are nuts, they ALREADY ARE SERVING.
Unlike some, just maybe they don't care to spread around what SEX they like to have sex with. good gawd.


----------



## SFC Ollie

DiveCon said:


> i didnt read this whole thread, as the OP'rs posts are usually a waste of time
> but does anyone know if this bill just repeals DADT or does it change the policy to allow gays to openly serve?



They will be able to openly serve. Seems some promises have been made to certain unnamed Senators that this would be phased in slowly so that it would not affect Unit cohesiveness. At least someone is thinking a little bit.  I would love to know what else they were promised.


----------



## Article 15

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Radical Gay Agenda - 1
> U.S. Military/America - 0
> 
> VICTORY!



Equal Rights - 1
Discrimination and Bigotry  - 0


----------



## Article 15

rightwinger said:


> I congratulate Sens. Scott Brown of Massachusetts, Mark Kirk of Illinois, Richard Burr of North Carolina, John Ensign of Nevada, George Voinovich of Ohio, Lisa Murkowski of Alaska, and Susan Collins and Olympia Snowe, both of Maine for showing the political courage to do the right thing
> 
> The rest of the Republican Party shows once again they are on the wrong side of history


----------



## shintao

skookerasbil said:


> internet gayness FTL.............



OK! That is the one I want and make it black with purple haze flames on the tank. Like those tires!!!

As far as the chicks, I got better here, but the Hooter gal can come with the bike.


----------



## Article 15

John McCain's legacy takes another blow.


----------



## Chris

This is a great day for America.

Someone finally stood up to Republican bigotry.


----------



## Article 15

Soggy in NOLA said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I'm sure this DADT thing was THE MOST IMPORTANT thing on the peoples mind, all the while they stand in the unemployment lines.
> 
> but hey, AS LONG AS IT'S A VICTORY FOR THE boyking Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its the right thing to do and long overdue
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says you...
Click to expand...


.... and the majority of the American people, the majority of the military, and the majority of the United States' House of Representatives and Senate.


----------



## Stephanie

McCain's legacy take a blow?

How funny is that it was a FRIGGEN DEMOCRAT President who signed the damn thing into law in the FIRST PLACE.

yet you don't hear the howls and accusations AGAINST HIM, now do ya.


----------



## Article 15

Greenbeard said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I'm sure this DADT thing was THE MOST IMPORTANT thing on the peoples mind, all the while they stand in the unemployment lines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I just dream that an $858 billion bipartisan tax package became law yesterday? Did I dream that the Senate spent a good portion of the day today arguing matters of international security and peace as they consider the New START treaty?
Click to expand...


Don't mind the reeling wingnut.


----------



## Article 15

Revere said:


> Are Muslim nations embracing homosexuality in an effort to become "global?"



Are you suggesting that we be more like Muslim nations?


----------



## shintao

SFC Ollie said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> i didnt read this whole thread, as the OP'rs posts are usually a waste of time
> but does anyone know if this bill just repeals DADT or does it change the policy to allow gays to openly serve?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They will be able to openly serve. Seems some promises have been made to certain unnamed Senators that this would be phased in slowly so that it would not affect Unit cohesiveness. At least someone is thinking a little bit.  I would love to know what else they were promised.
Click to expand...


Do you care if the guy in your squad is a rapist when you are on patrol? I think this is really BS Ollie, because I know things happened in nam from torture, beheadings, murder, fragging, rapes, and frankly I didn't give a fuck as long as the guy held up his end like I would do for him, and I wouldn't leave him on trail if he went down. It's about survival, not anything else, no BS.

I mean, maybe we should make a list of what distractions you think apply in a field engagement?

1.How about a wife beater?
2.Dead beat dad?
3.Child Molester?
4.Robber?
5.Rapist?
6.Torturer
7.etc.

You put down whatever it is Ollie, because it don't mean nothing.


----------



## Article 15

Stephanie said:


> Cuyo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you have to love this logic... if you don't embrace the radical gay agenda, you are most likely gay, but closeted.
> 
> Wow... real genius!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your disgusting.  Letting soldiers be honest about who they are is not a "Radical gay agenda."
> 
> Some time ago, ne'er-do-wells like yourself called desegregation in the military "Radical black agenda."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wtf? when were soldiers not ALLOWED to honest about themselves. you people are friggen nuts.
Click to expand...


^ ---- this one is so beside herself she forgot what the debate was all about?


----------



## rightwinger

Stephanie said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> When given a choice of siding with Americans who want to serve their country or with bigots who want to tell others they are not allowed to represent their country..
> 
> Republicans overwhelmingly sided with the bigots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are nuts, they ALREADY ARE SERVING.
> Unlike some, just maybe they don't care to spread around what SEX they like to have sex with. good gawd.
Click to expand...


Who said anything about SEX???  Like most adults they want to be able to talk about the person they love. What they did over the weekend, how much they miss them while they are away, put up a picture, talk to them on the phone..

Under DADT, that would get them kicked out


----------



## The T

Article 15 said:


> Revere said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are Muslim nations embracing homosexuality in an effort to become "global?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you suggesting that we be more like Muslim nations?
Click to expand...

 
C'Mon A15...you know damed well what the poster meant. Stop being so obtuse. You know damned well how GAYS in Muslim Society are dealt with.


----------



## rightwinger

Stephanie said:


> McCain's legacy take a blow?
> 
> How funny is that it was a FRIGGEN DEMOCRAT President who signed the damn thing into law in the FIRST PLACE.
> 
> yet you don't hear the howls and accusations AGAINST HIM, now do ya.



We heard the howls from the religious right when Clinton signed DADT as a compromise to the right. The right complained that they would not be able to continue their witch hunts for gays


----------



## Article 15

The T said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Revere said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are Muslim nations embracing homosexuality in an effort to become "global?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you suggesting that we be more like Muslim nations?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> C'Mon A15...you know damed well what the poster meant. Stop being so obtuse. You know damned well how GAYS in Muslim Society are dealt with.
Click to expand...


Thanks, Tommy ... I get it.  I also get that he's trolling.  He's not a poster I take seriously at all.


----------



## rightwinger

The T said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Revere said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are Muslim nations embracing homosexuality in an effort to become "global?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you suggesting that we be more like Muslim nations?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> C'Mon A15...you know damed well what the poster meant. Stop being so obtuse. You know damned well how GAYS in Muslim Society are dealt with.
Click to expand...


Women and Christians too


----------



## Stephanie

Article 15 said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cuyo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your disgusting.  Letting soldiers be honest about who they are is not a "Radical gay agenda."
> 
> Some time ago, ne'er-do-wells like yourself called desegregation in the military "Radical black agenda."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wtf? when were soldiers not ALLOWED to honest about themselves. you people are friggen nuts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^ ---- this one is so beside herself she forgot what the debate was all about?
Click to expand...


awww, you're so...


----------



## Article 15

rightwinger said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> McCain's legacy take a blow?
> 
> How funny is that it was a FRIGGEN DEMOCRAT President who signed the damn thing into law in the FIRST PLACE.
> 
> yet you don't hear the howls and accusations AGAINST HIM, now do ya.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We heard the howls from the religious right when Clinton signed DADT as a compromise to the right. The right complained that they would not be able to continue their witch hunts for gays
Click to expand...


At the time DADT was considered a step forward.  It was a bad policy.  Thankfully, the right thing has been done and it is no more.


----------



## Stephanie

rightwinger said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> McCain's legacy take a blow?
> 
> How funny is that it was a FRIGGEN DEMOCRAT President who signed the damn thing into law in the FIRST PLACE.
> 
> yet you don't hear the howls and accusations AGAINST HIM, now do ya.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We heard the howls from the religious right when Clinton signed DADT as a compromise to the right. The right complained that they would not be able to continue their witch hunts for gays
Click to expand...


wow, that was some real bullshit spin there for your boy Billy boy Clinton signing the damn thing into LAW. Need a shovel.


----------



## Article 15

Clinton wanted to completely end the ban on homosexuals in the military but he buckled to the right and the result was DADT.


----------



## rightwinger

Stephanie said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> McCain's legacy take a blow?
> 
> How funny is that it was a FRIGGEN DEMOCRAT President who signed the damn thing into law in the FIRST PLACE.
> 
> yet you don't hear the howls and accusations AGAINST HIM, now do ya.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We heard the howls from the religious right when Clinton signed DADT as a compromise to the right. The right complained that they would not be able to continue their witch hunts for gays
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wow, that was some real bullshit spin there for your boy Billy boy Clinton signing the damn thing into LAW. Need a shovel.
Click to expand...


It was a compromise and an interim step to the eventual acceptance of gays in the Military. The conservatives at the time wanted to continue the policy where you actively pursued and kicked out gays. If full acceptance could have been passed at the time, it would have

Keep in mind, Clinton had to deal with pig headed Republicans...just like today


----------



## 8537

The T said:


> The military is NO PLACE to be asking such questions..._period._
> 
> Social experimentation does not belong here with the mission of the armed forces. It is an unwanted/unnecessary _distraction._
> 
> _A POX on the Legislators for this and during the Clinton Administration._



1859 called.  it wants its ideas back.


----------



## shintao

rightwinger said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> McCain's legacy take a blow?
> 
> How funny is that it was a FRIGGEN DEMOCRAT President who signed the damn thing into law in the FIRST PLACE.
> 
> yet you don't hear the howls and accusations AGAINST HIM, now do ya.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We heard the howls from the religious right when Clinton signed DADT as a compromise to the right. The right complained that they would not be able to continue their witch hunts for gays
Click to expand...


I think god was gay, as well as his son jesus., so why would the church try to cover it up by cutting the bible in half and calling themselves christians?


----------



## SFC Ollie

Article 15 said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its the right thing to do and long overdue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Says you...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .... and the majority of the American people, the majority of the military, and the majority of the United States' House of Representatives and Senate.
Click to expand...


No, you really cannot say the majority of the military. The survey they did was so flawed you can't tell anything from it.


----------



## SFC Ollie

shintao said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> i didnt read this whole thread, as the OP'rs posts are usually a waste of time
> but does anyone know if this bill just repeals DADT or does it change the policy to allow gays to openly serve?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They will be able to openly serve. Seems some promises have been made to certain unnamed Senators that this would be phased in slowly so that it would not affect Unit cohesiveness. At least someone is thinking a little bit.  I would love to know what else they were promised.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you care if the guy in your squad is a rapist when you are on patrol? I think this is really BS Ollie, because I know things happened in nam from torture, beheadings, murder, fragging, rapes, and frankly I didn't give a fuck as long as the guy held up his end like I would do for him, and I wouldn't leave him on trail if he went down. It's about survival, not anything else, no BS.
> 
> I mean, maybe we should make a list of what distractions you think apply in a field engagement?
> 
> 1.How about a wife beater?
> 2.Dead beat dad?
> 3.Child Molester?
> 4.Robber?
> 5.Rapist?
> 6.Torturer
> 7.etc.
> 
> You put down whatever it is Ollie, because it don't mean nothing.
Click to expand...


All BS Stawmen. Watch and see. That's all we can do now anyway.


----------



## DiveCon

rightwinger said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> We heard the howls from the religious right when Clinton signed DADT as a compromise to the right. The right complained that they would not be able to continue their witch hunts for gays
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow, that was some real bullshit spin there for your boy Billy boy Clinton signing the damn thing into LAW. Need a shovel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was a compromise and an interim step to the eventual acceptance of gays in the Military. The conservatives at the time wanted to continue the policy where you actively pursued and kicked out gays. If full acceptance could have been passed at the time, it would have
> 
> Keep in mind, Clinton had to deal with pig headed Republicans...just like today
Click to expand...

uh, it was a compromise, but it was an executive order, had NOTHING to do witn anyone in congress
it was a compromise with military leaders, not the GOP


----------



## The T

8537 said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> The military is NO PLACE to be asking such questions..._period._
> 
> Social experimentation does not belong here with the mission of the armed forces. It is an unwanted/unnecessary _distraction._
> 
> _A POX on the Legislators for this and during the Clinton Administration._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1859 called. it wants its ideas back.
Click to expand...

 
Fuck Off Karl.

Now go play in the traffic.


----------



## Oscar Wao

rightwinger said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> McCain's legacy take a blow?
> 
> How funny is that it was a FRIGGEN DEMOCRAT President who signed the damn thing into law in the FIRST PLACE.
> 
> yet you don't hear the howls and accusations AGAINST HIM, now do ya.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We heard the howls from the religious right when Clinton signed DADT as a compromise to the right. The right complained that they would not be able to continue their witch hunts for gays
Click to expand...

The religious right will NEVER be happy until gays are dealt with the way Islamic theocracies deal with them.


----------



## Stephanie

Oscar Wao said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> McCain's legacy take a blow?
> 
> How funny is that it was a FRIGGEN DEMOCRAT President who signed the damn thing into law in the FIRST PLACE.
> 
> yet you don't hear the howls and accusations AGAINST HIM, now do ya.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We heard the howls from the religious right when Clinton signed DADT as a compromise to the right. The right complained that they would not be able to continue their witch hunts for gays
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The religious right will NEVER be happy until gays are dealt with the way Islamic theocracies deal with them.
Click to expand...


wow, you are one sick sob


----------



## Modbert

Stephanie said:


> wow, you are one sick sob



 Coming from you, that's priceless.


----------



## Oscar Wao

I'm a sick SOB because I speak the truth?


----------



## WillowTree

SwordofDamocles said:


> (R)IGHTeous 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another victory for Obama.  Passed on it's own merit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One the American people and electorate *ACTUALLY WANT!*  Bout time.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Faggots now get to flaunt their fudgepacking in front of our enemies.  We'll be the laughingstock of the world.  Oh my bad, thanks to the lop-eared liberal Chimp-in-chief we already are.
Click to expand...


You are one fucking idiot.


----------



## Stephanie

Modbert said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> wow, you are one sick sob
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coming from you, that's priceless.
Click to expand...


don't worry, you are one too.


----------



## WillowTree

Modbert said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> wow, you are one sick sob
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coming from you, that's priceless.
Click to expand...


Moron.


----------



## Article 15

Freepers ... too funny.


----------



## Oscar Wao

OMG...TOO FUNNY!!!!  The mental institutions are going to be filling up within the next few days...


----------



## Modbert

Article 15 said:


> Freepers ... too funny.



 Social Conservative wingnuts cannot handle dissenting opinion. But hey, I thought "Conservatives" were all about freedom of speech.


----------



## Oscar Wao

Like I said...the religious right wants a theocracy.  And they won't rest until they get it.


----------



## Article 15

Modbert said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Freepers ... too funny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Social Conservative wingnuts cannot handle dissenting opinion. But hey, I thought "Conservatives" were all about freedom of speech.
Click to expand...


I'm sure the irony of citing free speech in his reasoning was completely lost on freepmod.


----------



## Modbert

Article 15 said:


> I'm sure the irony of citing free speech in his reasoning was completely lost on freepmod.



As are many other basic concepts.


----------



## Political Junky

Lady Gaga leads DADT repeal tweets - Politics - Capitol Hill - msnbc.com


----------



## SFC Ollie

Oscar Wao said:


> I'm a sick SOB because I speak the truth?



It's not the truth nitwit.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

shintao said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shintao said:
> 
> 
> 
> Coming from a flounder, I doubt we are impressed with your flopping on the floor.
> 
> But I might ask, what makes bitches like you so vindictive, that you find a need to make baseless personal attacks? Don't you get enough cock to keep you happy, or did you burn your muffins this morning?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're not baseless, Sheman _is _a fucking idiot.
> 
> Oh, and yes, Merry Christmas to you too!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There really is no call for it. Stick the fangs in your pocket and enjoy the holiday. And it would nice if she would respond herself to the nagging question. Maybe she just needs some batteries.
Click to expand...


Ho fucking ho then!


----------



## Political Junky

Article 15 said:


> Freepers ... too funny.


Thanks for this link. They relish their hate.


----------



## Iowa10000

Well we can thank the republicans for passage of DADT, it's about time they were for something.


----------



## USArmyRetired

Stand by for a reinstatement of the draft, because I can easily imagine a mass migration out of the service, if this continues.


----------



## hortysir

Passage?
Or passage of the repeal of DADT?


----------



## hortysir

Your thread = Link


----------



## Iowa10000

thats what I meant, sorry, it's about time they steped up, we now owe them big time.


----------



## Iowa10000

Senate Votes To Repeal 'Don't Ask, Don't Tell' : NPR


----------



## Iowa10000

Republicans with help from some democrats got the DADT repeal through the Senate.

rep's took the whole HARD THING and swallowed it, never thought they could get their mouths around it.

Now maybe they can step up and pass some really needed legislation for our country, like the Treaty with Russia.


----------



## shintao

USArmyRetired said:


> Stand by for a reinstatement of the draft, because I can easily imagine a mass migration out of the service, if this continues.



That would be the best thing to happen to the American people, because those who wage wars seldom fight them, and when the Senator puts his own daughter in the chamber for fodder,  he might gain an appreciation for peace over profits.


----------



## shintao

Soggy in NOLA said:


> shintao said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> They're not baseless, Sheman _is _a fucking idiot.
> 
> Oh, and yes, Merry Christmas to you too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There really is no call for it. Stick the fangs in your pocket and enjoy the holiday. And it would nice if she would respond herself to the nagging question. Maybe she just needs some batteries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ho fucking ho then!
Click to expand...


Happy holiday.


----------



## Iowa10000

Now that the pugs got the DADT repealed maybe we can move on to bigger and better things.


----------



## Intense

Merged.


----------



## bucs90

Now the discrimination lawsuit fun begins.

I've always thought the Navy SEALS were awesome. Now I guess eventually some will be "fabulous". WTF.


----------



## Ozmar

Mr. Shaman said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Shaman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scary..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More like *PISSED-OFF* about book-sales........
> 
> ​
Click to expand...


What's the matter, Fox News didn't buy here into the bestseller list?


----------



## (R)IGHTeous 1

Soggy in NOLA said:


> (R)IGHTeous 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Radical Gay Agenda - 1
> U.S. Military/America - 0
> 
> VICTORY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Equal rights for fellow patriots like us-1
> Ignorant, likely closeted bigots like you-0
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, if I don't support your radical gay agenda I'm a closeted bigot?
> 
> Sounds like your just a ignoramus with an agenda that trumps everything, even common sense.  FYI genius... the military is not the place for social experimentation.  And.. if it is such a great idea that will bolster the armed forces, why haven't the Army, Navy, Marines, etc.  been clamoring for this?
Click to expand...


No one has any real reason to hate/fear us, but someone who yes, is closeted, or hating themselves, of confused bout what they might be, so they take it out on open and proud ones like us.

*It's bout time our military caught up to other free, noble nations like Israel, who's been allowing this same thing for a while now, they have no problems either.
*
There's nothing radical bout equal civil rights, our patriotism is just as good as yours, dare I say better, as your bigotry puts a damper on yours.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Mr. Shaman said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JmcqDBT37SQ&feature=related



[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K5R6kVry4_c[/ame]


----------



## Seawytch

USArmyRetired said:


> Stand by for a reinstatement of the draft, because I can easily imagine a mass migration out of the service, if this continues.



Yeah, they said that in a number of the countries that lifted their ban. Their homophobic sour grapes eaters said the same exact thing, that people would get out in droves if "forced" to serve with honestly serving gays and lesbians. Care to venture a guess to what REALLY happened?

In the recent Pentagon survey, only 7% said that DADT would be the #1 issue in their consideration to re-enlist. Sounds like those 7% aren't really there to serve their country and SHOULD get out anyway.


----------



## Mr. Shaman

SFC Ollie said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> They already had the opportunity. Without causing problems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They did not have an equal opportunity to serve. They could not speak of their chosen partner, their partner could not bid them farewell or welcome their return, they could not have their loved one visit in a military hospital, their loved ones could not receive any benefits
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My heart pumps purple piss for them. It still isn't the time, and certainly not by a lame duck congress. Watch for the problems. If the military doesn't place a gag order on them.
Click to expand...

.....While they're *still* protecting *OUR Country* (the same way *YOU* supposedly did)*!!!* 

That's some _gratitude_ ya' got, there.

​


----------



## Mr. Shaman

rightwinger said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> They did not have an equal opportunity to serve. They could not speak of their chosen partner, their partner could not bid them farewell or welcome their return, they could not have their loved one visit in a military hospital, their loved ones could not receive any benefits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My heart pumps purple piss for them. It still isn't the time, and certainly not by a lame duck congress. Watch for the problems. If the military doesn't place a gag order on them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it will be a non issue. Most troops just don't care and those that do will get an attitude change.
> 
> Many gays will continue to keep their sexuality to themselves. I think the majority who come out in the open will be women
Click to expand...

....And, now, we can *FINALLY* thin-the-Ranks, of those who *don't DESERVE* to be _ambassadors_ for the *U.S.!!!!!!!!!!!!*

​


----------



## SFC Ollie

Seawytch said:


> USArmyRetired said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stand by for a reinstatement of the draft, because I can easily imagine a mass migration out of the service, if this continues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, they said that in a number of the countries that lifted their ban. Their homophobic sour grapes eaters said the same exact thing, that people would get out in droves if "forced" to serve with honestly serving gays and lesbians. Care to venture a guess to what REALLY happened?
> 
> In the recent Pentagon survey, only 7% said that DADT would be the #1 issue in their consideration to re-enlist. Sounds like those 7% aren't really there to serve their country and SHOULD get out anyway.
Click to expand...


The Pentagon survey is so flawed that it shouldn't be referenced by either side of this issue.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Mr. Shaman said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> They did not have an equal opportunity to serve. They could not speak of their chosen partner, their partner could not bid them farewell or welcome their return, they could not have their loved one visit in a military hospital, their loved ones could not receive any benefits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My heart pumps purple piss for them. It still isn't the time, and certainly not by a lame duck congress. Watch for the problems. If the military doesn't place a gag order on them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .....While they're *still* protecting *OUR Country* (the same way *YOU* supposedly did)*!!!*
> 
> That's some _gratitude_ ya' got, there.
> 
> ​
Click to expand...


Supposedly? Fuck you dumbass.


----------



## Mr. Shaman

The T said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> They did not have an equal opportunity to serve. They could not speak of their chosen partner, their partner could not bid them farewell or welcome their return, they could not have their loved one visit in a military hospital, their loved ones could not receive any benefits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My heart pumps purple piss for them. It still isn't the time, and certainly not by a lame duck congress. Watch for the problems. *If the military doesn't place a gag order on them.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you can bet that they will. With an active WAR going on? This is a HUGE _distraction..._the thing here is to _minimize_ the damage to thier ranks by this issue. (That should have never BEEN an issue to begin with).
Click to expand...

Rest easy.

You don't *have* to hold hands, while jumpin'-into the _tarpits_ with John McCain.....






> *"Today I stand before you having completed what I consider the work I was assigned to do,"* he said. The remark summarized *completion of the integration challenge* he and 1,500 of his fellow Tuskegee Airmen received from their commander, Col. Benjamin Davis Jr., who eventually became the U.S. military's first African-American general officer.
> 
> The veteran related how his first military duty there immediately challenged his composure as well as his resourcefulness. Ordered by his first sergeant to mow the headquarters lawn -- without a lawn mower or any hand-held implements -- Mr. Richardson responded with unique resolve.
> 
> "I found an old rotting wood barrel with the metal rings falling off," he said. "I took one ring and used a large coral rock to sharpen one edge long enough and wrapped a towel around part of it to make a sling to cut that grass."
> 
> Mr. Richardson, who retired in 1979 and resides with his wife, Helen, has since moved on to become a deacon in his Catholic church and a highly respected civic leader and businessman. *In April he was awarded the Congressional Gold Medal by U.S. Rep. Jeff Miller for his pioneering service as a Tuskegee Airman.*"


----------



## Mr. Shaman

shintao said:


> What I really like about the new bikes is the direct drive or rubber chain, and that awesome wide rear tire. Hi-Tech is really doing wonders.


What amazes me is these young-"cowboys" who're bringin'-back the "hangers"! 






How do they figure on bracing themselves.....when they're headed towards a car that's pulled-out-in-*front*-of-them*?????*






(....And, they're *really* gonna enjoy their *back-problems*....after sittin' directly-*on* rigid-frames, again.





 )​


----------



## Seawytch

SFC Ollie said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USArmyRetired said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stand by for a reinstatement of the draft, because I can easily imagine a mass migration out of the service, if this continues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, they said that in a number of the countries that lifted their ban. Their homophobic sour grapes eaters said the same exact thing, that people would get out in droves if "forced" to serve with honestly serving gays and lesbians. Care to venture a guess to what REALLY happened?
> 
> In the recent Pentagon survey, only 7% said that DADT would be the #1 issue in their consideration to re-enlist. Sounds like those 7% aren't really there to serve their country and SHOULD get out anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Pentagon survey is so flawed that it shouldn't be referenced by either side of this issue.
Click to expand...


Echoing the Grampy McCain talking point?  

I was against the survey from the get-go. This issue has been surveyed and studied to death and all the reports are the same; Allowing gays and lesbians to serve honestly will NOT be detrimental to military order, discipline, morale or unit cohesion. 

This latest survey just shows that the military attitude pretty much mirrors America's attitude about allowing gays to serve without the constant fear of discharge. 

DADT is repealed and soon gays and lesbians will be serving under the same rules and regulations that heterosexuals serve under and they will all do it with the professionalism we expect from our US military.


----------



## Full-Auto

Article 15 said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Radical Gay Agenda - 1
> U.S. Military/America - 0
> 
> VICTORY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Equal Rights - 1
> Discrimination and Bigotry  - 0
Click to expand...


Your score os off.  Discrimination holds a huge lead over equal rights.  We just had democrats trying to increase that level of discrimination through the tax code.


----------



## bodecea

Revere said:


> Most "black folk" reject homosexuality.
> 
> Find a sympathetic ear someplace else.



Statistics, please.


----------



## Mr. Shaman

shintao said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> My heart pumps purple piss for them. It still isn't the time, and certainly not by a lame duck congress. Watch for the problems. *If the military doesn't place a gag order on them.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you can bet that they will. With an active WAR going on? This is a HUGE _distraction..._the thing here is to _minimize_ the damage to thier ranks by this issue. (That should have never BEEN an issue to begin with).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing could be a bigger distraction than retards cutting their pay & starving their families at home, or being told by Rummy to just get by with what you have.......... Don't you think you have embarked on shallow thinking here? According to "who" says it is a distraction? That is about the stupidest thing I have ever heard, so I doubt you came up with it, but you heard that ignorant BS somewhere.
Click to expand...

When I think about the whole _distraction_-trip, it reminds me o' those teeny-bopper chickies who're gettin' busted in Jr./High Schools, for wearing revealing-clothing & *distracting* the young-dudes.

If some (supposedly) straight-dude, in the military, is *distracted* by some Gay-trooper.....what's that say, about the _straight_-dude*??????*

​


----------



## Full-Auto

bodecea said:


> Revere said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most "black folk" reject homosexuality.
> 
> Find a sympathetic ear someplace else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistics, please.
Click to expand...


Opinion: Why black church culture rejects homosexuality &#8211; CNN Belief Blog - CNN.com Blogs

Part of the answer.


----------



## bodecea

shintao said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another victory for Obama.  Passed on it's own merit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geeze!! We should go party! Your place or mine?
Click to expand...


That's why I was absent from the board and this thread last nite, we were hoisting a few with friends in honor of the demise of DADT.


----------



## JamesInFlorida

SFC Ollie said:


> The Pentagon survey is so flawed that it shouldn't be referenced by either side of this issue.



How is the survey flawed? You keep saying that-so I'm just wondering why you think it's flawed?



Also I love how the conservatives on here are all for democracy-they just love it. They claim it's the cornerstone our society, and it's the best in the world (I agree with these things)..until it turns on their views. Then it's tyranny.


----------



## Mr. Shaman

SFC Ollie said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> i didnt read this whole thread, as the OP'rs posts are usually a waste of time
> but does anyone know if this bill just repeals DADT or does it change the policy to allow gays to openly serve?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They will be able to openly serve. Seems some promises have been made to certain unnamed Senators that this would be phased in slowly so that it would not affect Unit cohesiveness. At least someone is thinking a little bit.  I would love to know what else they were promised.
Click to expand...

Stand-down, Grandfeathers.

*There's no room*, for you old-farts, in active-service, anyhow......

​


----------



## bodecea

Stephanie said:


> McCain's legacy take a blow?
> 
> How funny is that it was a FRIGGEN DEMOCRAT President who signed the damn thing into law in the FIRST PLACE.
> 
> yet you don't hear the howls and accusations AGAINST HIM, now do ya.



At the time, it was a huge improvement over what was going on.   Did you know one of the things that prompted it, Stephanie?   Read up on the USS Iowa explosion and the NIS investigation.  Also read up on the USS Norton Sound investigation.   They were both witch hunt travesties.   At the time, DADT wasn't perfect but it did end MOST of the witch hunts.


----------



## Poli_Sigh

USArmyRetired said:


> Stand by for a reinstatement of the draft, because I can easily imagine a mass migration out of the service, if this continues.



Actually if the draft were reinstated, I believe you'd see a mass exodus from this country rather than the service.  Obviously you weren't around during the Viet Nam war or if you were weren't paying much attention.

That anyone over the age of 10 has managed to brain wash themselves into believing that in the entire history of this country's wars there have never been gays serving in our military would be incomprehensible, if it weren't so hilarious.  Of course there were gays serving in all our wars and I'm sure those who served with them knew it and didn't give a damn.  I'd venture to say there were gays in Alexander the Great's army.  

The lies some tell themselves to justify their fear, bigotry and hatred are frankly ridiculous.  If one spent half that time and energy on self-improvement who knows what they might attain.


----------



## bodecea

Article 15 said:


> Revere said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are Muslim nations embracing homosexuality in an effort to become "global?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you suggesting that we be more like Muslim nations?
Click to expand...


He has been, in several posts.


----------



## bodecea

The T said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Revere said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are Muslim nations embracing homosexuality in an effort to become "global?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you suggesting that we be more like Muslim nations?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> C'Mon A15...you know damed well what the poster meant. Stop being so obtuse. You know damned well how GAYS in Muslim Society are dealt with.
Click to expand...


You too want our policies dictated as by what would be acceptable to Muslim countries.


----------



## Mr. Shaman

Article 15 said:


> John McCain's legacy takes another *blow*.


*oooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!*






That's _probably_ a poor-choice-o'-words....well....except for those dudes who're easily-_distracted_.

​


----------



## bodecea

Article 15 said:


> Freepers ... too funny.



Free Republic is as Free as North Korea is Free....They support a Republic as much as China supports a Republic.


----------



## bodecea

USArmyRetired said:


> Stand by for a reinstatement of the draft, because I can easily imagine a mass migration out of the service, if this continues.



When do you expect that to happen...cause I would like to lay a very substantial bet with you that it will not.

How about $50,000?


----------



## skookerasbil

Just keeping this discussion in the realm of real.........

Of course, the k00ks always look at any issue from a pronounced idealistic point of view, never for once considering the *necessary tradeoffs*. IN fact, my guess is that there is not one single lefty k00k on here who even once considered that because of this, some people are going to get fcukked up......very badly in some cases. Thats the way it works in the military.

OK for the k00ks though.......they'd rather win some symbolic victory and screw the people who are going to get whacked, abused and tormented to shit............

*Thats the real world s0ns..................*

Happy Now!!!


----------



## bodecea

Full-Auto said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Revere said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most "black folk" reject homosexuality.
> 
> Find a sympathetic ear someplace else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistics, please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Opinion: Why black church culture rejects homosexuality  CNN Belief Blog - CNN.com Blogs
> 
> Part of the answer.
Click to expand...


Rather incomplete in saying MOST black folk...I need stats from all, not just church goers.


----------



## skookerasbil




----------



## Full-Auto

bodecea said:


> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Statistics, please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Opinion: Why black church culture rejects homosexuality  CNN Belief Blog - CNN.com Blogs
> 
> Part of the answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rather incomplete in saying MOST black folk...I need stats from all, not just church goers.
Click to expand...


I believe the original claim came from a poll conducted a few years back.  There wasnt any point in posting a snap shot of the period. I gave you part of the answer.  You just dont seem to want to embrace this section. You have done nothing to even dispute let alone refute.


----------



## bodecea

All of those against the repeal of DADT are skirting the real problem they have with it.   While many military members already "know" their buddies who are gay, in the future, there will be no need to hide and more and more and more of those who serve will see that their gay shipmates and fellow soldiers are just as competent, just as effective as they are.....and military bonds are some of the strongest and most lasting in the world.   And military members, for the most part are conservative.....what is this going to do to the social conservatives' future base when they want to continue discrimination against things like gay marriage?


----------



## bodecea

Full-Auto said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Opinion: Why black church culture rejects homosexuality  CNN Belief Blog - CNN.com Blogs
> 
> Part of the answer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rather incomplete in saying MOST black folk...I need stats from all, not just church goers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe the original claim came from a poll conducted a few years back.  There wasnt any point in posting a snap shot of the period. I gave you part of the answer.  You just dont seem to want to embrace this section. You have done nothing to even dispute let alone refute.
Click to expand...


The initial claim is MOST black folk...have you proven the MOST aspect?


----------



## Full-Auto

bodecea said:


> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rather incomplete in saying MOST black folk...I need stats from all, not just church goers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe the original claim came from a poll conducted a few years back.  There wasnt any point in posting a snap shot of the period. I gave you part of the answer.  You just dont seem to want to embrace this section. You have done nothing to even dispute let alone refute.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The initial claim is MOST black folk...have you proven the MOST aspect?
Click to expand...


I wasnt attempting to do anything but to provide some aditional information for your closed mind.


----------



## bodecea

Full-Auto said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe the original claim came from a poll conducted a few years back.  There wasnt any point in posting a snap shot of the period. I gave you part of the answer.  You just dont seem to want to embrace this section. You have done nothing to even dispute let alone refute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The initial claim is MOST black folk...have you proven the MOST aspect?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wasnt attempting to do anything but to provide some aditional information for your closed mind.
Click to expand...


How is my mind closed?


----------



## Full-Auto

bodecea said:


> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> The initial claim is MOST black folk...have you proven the MOST aspect?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wasnt attempting to do anything but to provide some aditional information for your closed mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is my mind closed?
Click to expand...


Lets examine that.

You were given additional information in which you promptly ignored.

You also come across as your opinion is the only one that matters here.

I am not impressed.  Yes I too am a veteran.  So dont even try that line of BS.


----------



## SFC Ollie

JamesInFlorida said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Pentagon survey is so flawed that it shouldn't be referenced by either side of this issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is the survey flawed? You keep saying that-so I'm just wondering why you think it's flawed?
> 
> 
> 
> Also I love how the conservatives on here are all for democracy-they just love it. They claim it's the cornerstone our society, and it's the best in the world (I agree with these things)..until it turns on their views. Then it's tyranny.
Click to expand...


10 Problems With Obama's 'Don't Ask' Report - HUMAN EVENTS

And I don't really look at this as a left vs right issue. It is wrong for the armed forces, especially right now with the over stressed military we currently have. (At least that's what we keep getting told.)


----------



## Mr. Shaman

Chris said:


> This is a great day for America.
> 
> Someone finally stood up to Republican bigotry.


----------



## Mr. Shaman

Article 15 said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its the right thing to do and long overdue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Says you...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .... and the *majority* of the American people, the *majority* of the military, and the *majority* of the United States' House of Representatives and Senate.
Click to expand...


----------



## Mr. Shaman

Stephanie said:


> McCain's legacy take a blow?
> 
> How funny is that it was a FRIGGEN DEMOCRAT President who signed the damn thing into law in the FIRST PLACE.
> 
> yet you don't hear the howls and accusations AGAINST HIM, now do ya.


Hmmmmmmmmmm......Geeeeeeee......and, *what DID THAT LEAD-TO??!!!!*

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FLEw6jYrEq8[/ame]






(Don't ya' just *hate* it....when someone initiates a conversation Victorians *DREAD??!!!*





 )​


----------



## Mr. Shaman

Article 15 said:


> Revere said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are Muslim nations embracing homosexuality in an effort to become "global?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you suggesting that we be more like Muslim nations?
Click to expand...

I'm thinkin' *Revere* must be the *Steward* for *Limbaugh Sex-Tours Inc.*.​


----------



## Mr. Shaman

The T said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Revere said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are Muslim nations embracing homosexuality in an effort to become "global?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you suggesting that we be more like Muslim nations?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> C'Mon A15...you know damed well what the poster meant. Stop being so obtuse. *You know damned well how GAYS in Muslim Society are dealt with*.
Click to expand...

....And, *YOU* quite-obviously *DON'T!!!!!* ​


> *Bacha Bazi* (Persian: &#1576;&#1670;&#1607; &#1576;&#1575;&#1586;&#1740; literally "playing with children"), also known as bacchá ' (from the Persian bacheh &#1576;&#1670;&#1607;* "child, young man, calf") is *a practice recognized as sexual slavery and child prostitution* in which prepubescent children and adolescents are *sold to wealthy or powerful men for entertainment and sexual activities.*"



Your *"conservative"*-stupidity is showing....as usual.

​


> "*Less than a year after private security contractors in Afghanistan were fired for creating what was described as a "Lord of the Flies" environment at the U.S. embassy, a different security contractor paid for young "dancing boys" to entertain them in the northern part of the country.*
> 
> The incident last summer caused such a scandal that the Afghan government pleaded with U.S. diplomats to intervene with a newspaper article being written about it, the Guardian newspaper of London reported Thursday.
> 
> *The disclosure comes from the trove of secret State Department cables released to a number of news outlets by the document-dumping website WikiLeaks.*"


----------



## JamesInFlorida

SFC Ollie said:


> JamesInFlorida said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Pentagon survey is so flawed that it shouldn't be referenced by either side of this issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is the survey flawed? You keep saying that-so I'm just wondering why you think it's flawed?
> 
> 
> 
> Also I love how the conservatives on here are all for democracy-they just love it. They claim it's the cornerstone our society, and it's the best in the world (I agree with these things)..until it turns on their views. Then it's tyranny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 10 Problems With Obama's 'Don't Ask' Report - HUMAN EVENTS
> 
> And I don't really look at this as a left vs right issue. It is wrong for the armed forces, especially right now with the over stressed military we currently have. (At least that's what we keep getting told.)
Click to expand...


Any unbiased source (or at least somewhat unbiased)? Even Human Events admit to being biased to conservatives. The motto on the top of the page is "Leading Conservative Media Since 1944". Doesn't seem like a legit news source now does it? 

If it said "Leading Liberal Media Since 1944", would you take it as a legit news source? Probably not (and rightfully so).


----------



## Mr. Shaman

Stephanie said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> McCain's legacy take a blow?
> 
> How funny is that it was a FRIGGEN DEMOCRAT President who signed the damn thing into law in the FIRST PLACE.
> 
> yet you don't hear the howls and accusations AGAINST HIM, now do ya.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We heard the howls from the religious right when Clinton signed DADT as a compromise to the right. The right complained that they would not be able to continue their witch hunts for gays
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wow, that was some real bullshit spin there for your boy Billy boy Clinton signing the damn thing into LAW. Need a shovel.
Click to expand...

.....And, it was *more* protection than Gays had *BEEN* getting; up-to-then*!!!*

How old *ARE* you*???????*


----------



## Mr. Shaman

Article 15 said:


> Clinton wanted to completely end the ban on homosexuals in the military but he buckled to the right and the result was DADT.


*Exactly!!!*​


----------



## Mr. Shaman

rightwinger said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> We heard the howls from the religious right when Clinton signed DADT as a compromise to the right. The right complained that they would not be able to continue their witch hunts for gays
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow, that was some real bullshit spin there for your boy Billy boy Clinton signing the damn thing into LAW. Need a shovel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was a compromise and an interim step to the eventual acceptance of gays in the Military. The conservatives at the time wanted to continue the policy where you actively pursued and kicked out gays. If full acceptance could have been passed at the time, it would have
> 
> Keep in mind, Clinton had to deal with pig headed Republicans...*just like today*
Click to expand...


*See: Stephanie*

​


----------



## Mr. Shaman

8537 said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> The military is NO PLACE to be asking such questions..._period._
> 
> Social experimentation does not belong here with the mission of the armed forces. It is an unwanted/unnecessary _distraction._
> 
> _A POX on the Legislators for this and during the Clinton Administration._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1859 called.  it wants its ideas back.
Click to expand...


----------



## (R)IGHTeous 1

bodecea said:


> Revere said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most "black folk" reject homosexuality.
> 
> Find a sympathetic ear someplace else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistics, please.
Click to expand...


I can tell you from personal sexual experience (most of my partners/x's are black) that that's not really true.


----------



## Mr. Shaman

shintao said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> McCain's legacy take a blow?
> 
> How funny is that it was a FRIGGEN DEMOCRAT President who signed the damn thing into law in the FIRST PLACE.
> 
> yet you don't hear the howls and accusations AGAINST HIM, now do ya.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We heard the howls from the religious right when Clinton signed DADT as a compromise to the right. The right complained that they would not be able to continue their witch hunts for gays
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think god was gay, as well as his son jesus., so why would the church try to cover it up by cutting the bible in half and calling themselves christians?
Click to expand...


----------



## Mr. Shaman

SFC Ollie said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Says you...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... and the majority of the American people, the majority of the military, and the majority of the United States' House of Representatives and Senate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you really cannot say the majority of the military. The survey they did was so flawed you can't tell anything from it.
Click to expand...

I'm _sure_ you oversaw that entire-survey.....

​


----------



## Mr. Shaman

SFC Ollie said:


> shintao said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> They will be able to openly serve. Seems some promises have been made to certain unnamed Senators that this would be phased in slowly so that it would not affect Unit cohesiveness. At least someone is thinking a little bit.  I would love to know what else they were promised.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you care if the guy in your squad is a rapist when you are on patrol? I think this is really BS Ollie, because I know things happened in nam from torture, beheadings, murder, fragging, rapes, and frankly I didn't give a fuck as long as the guy held up his end like I would do for him, and I wouldn't leave him on trail if he went down. It's about survival, not anything else, no BS.
> 
> I mean, maybe we should make a list of what distractions you think apply in a field engagement?
> 
> 1.How about a wife beater?
> 2.Dead beat dad?
> 3.Child Molester?
> 4.Robber?
> 5.Rapist?
> 6.Torturer
> 7.etc.
> 
> You put down whatever it is Ollie, because it don't mean nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All BS Stawmen. Watch and see. *That's all we can do now anyway.*
Click to expand...

.....Besides lookin' for some *other* form of entertainment....to supplant your *neverending-bashing* of active-duty servicemen/women.

Maybe you *"conservatives"* should consider membership in Westboro Baptist Church, you know.....to deal with your *post-bashing PTSD*.


----------



## Cuyo

Stephanie said:


> McCain's legacy take a blow?
> 
> How funny is that it was a FRIGGEN DEMOCRAT President who signed the damn thing into law in the FIRST PLACE.
> 
> yet you don't hear the howls and accusations AGAINST HIM, now do ya.



What I *THINK* you fail to acknowledge, is that at the time, it was a step in the direction of gay rights.  DADT protected soldiers from their superiors meddling and attempting to ascertain their sexuality.  Prior, gays were still not allowed to serve, and their superiors were allowed to investigate and attempt to find them out.

So yes, a FRIGGEN DEMOCRAT president signed the first stepping stone in the right direction, and this FRIGGEN DEMOCRAT president is going to sign the full lift on the ban.


----------



## Cuyo

(R)IGHTeous 1 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Revere said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most "black folk" reject homosexuality.
> 
> Find a sympathetic ear someplace else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistics, please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can tell you from personal sexual experience (most of my partners/x's are black) that that's not really true.
Click to expand...


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fbGkxcY7YFU"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fbGkxcY7YFU[/ame]


----------



## Political Junky

To paraphrase SNL Weekend Update, 65 voted yes to repeal DADT and 31 said, we're old.


----------



## SwordofDamocles

Mr. Shaman said:


> CNN.com Live​



Now that the fudgepackers and crack snackers can swing openly in the military, the douchebag democrats say America is safer.  Gee I feel safer already knowing faggots will be giving free blowjobs on the front lines.


----------



## SwordofDamocles

(R)IGHTeous 1 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Revere said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most "black folk" reject homosexuality.
> 
> Find a sympathetic ear someplace else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistics, please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can tell you from personal sexual experience (most of my partners/x's are black) that that's not really true.
Click to expand...


Great, this forum really needed to know you fuck faggot kneegrows.


----------



## Mr. Shaman

The T said:


> 8537 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> The military is NO PLACE to be asking such questions..._period._
> 
> Social experimentation does not belong here with the mission of the armed forces. It is an unwanted/unnecessary _distraction._
> 
> _A POX on the Legislators for this and during the Clinton Administration._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1859 called. it wants its ideas back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fuck Off Karl.
Click to expand...

I'll Second *THAT!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## NYcarbineer

Just one more example how conservatism is always on the wrong side of history.


----------



## Mr. Shaman

Stephanie said:


> Oscar Wao said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> We heard the howls from the religious right when Clinton signed DADT as a compromise to the right. The right complained that they would not be able to continue their witch hunts for gays
> 
> 
> 
> The religious right will NEVER be happy until gays are dealt with the way Islamic theocracies deal with them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wow, you are one sick sob
Click to expand...

*Yeah*....let's hear it for *CHRISTIAN CLERICS**!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

​


----------



## Mr. Shaman

Article 15 said:


> Freepers ... too funny.


.....But, looks aren't *EVERYthing!!!!!*


----------



## Mr. Shaman

Iowa10000 said:


> Well we can thank the republicans for passage of DADT, it's about time they were for something.


Yeah....*EIGHT of them*.....quite the fuckin' _avalanche_.

​


> "*Tony Perkins*, the Family Research Council's president, said: *"The American military exists for only one purpose  to fight and win wars. It has now been hijacked and turned into a tool for imposing on the country a radical social agenda."*



Let's *HEAR IT* for the *Council of Conservative Citizens**!!!!!*

(Apologies to those folks who're used to seeing it spelled with *K*s....rather-than *C*s.)​


----------



## (R)IGHTeous 1

8 GOPers was far more than I expected, and should further pwn silly lefty slander that our party's homophobic, I mean *we were FOUNDED ON CIVIL RIGHTS.*

There are more gays working in the GOP anyway than the Jackass party.


----------



## (R)IGHTeous 1

I hope and pray so.  I'll be out there on the front lines proudly pwning freak show bigots like SwordOfDamocles, Sunni Man, SaggyinNola, etc.

Yet the repeal is far more than just a single policy shift. The overturning of "don't ask, don't tell" is likely to create a ripple effect in addressing other gay-rights issues, as many states continue to debate issues including same-sex marriage and the right of gay partners to share benefits the same way legally married couples do. With gay service members serving openly, it will become difficult for policy makers to justify, say, withholding visitation rights or survivor benefits to the same-sex spouse of a wounded or fallen soldier.

In a historic vote, the Senate overturns &#8216;don&#8217;t ask, don&#8217;t tell&#8217; - Yahoo! News


----------



## Chris

Political Junky said:


> To paraphrase SNL Weekend Update, 65 voted yes to repeal DADT and 31 said, we're old.


----------



## Intense

Merged.


----------



## Mr. Shaman

USArmyRetired said:


> Stand by for a reinstatement of the draft, because I can easily imagine a mass migration out of the service, if this continues.


No one expected the *Skinheads* & *White Separatists* to stay (all-that-long), anyhow.....due to their cowardly-nature, and all.....​


----------



## bigrebnc1775

rightwinger said:


> I congratulate Sens. Scott Brown of Massachusetts, Mark Kirk of Illinois, Richard Burr of North Carolina, John Ensign of Nevada, George Voinovich of Ohio, Lisa Murkowski of Alaska, and Susan Collins and Olympia Snowe, both of Maine for showing the political courage to do the right thing
> 
> The rest of the Republican Party shows once again they are on the wrong side of history



Brown, snowe, Collins, and Murkowski do not need thanks. Murkowski is pissed and the othr three are New England republicans. As for Burr we in North Carolina will address this issue with him shortly.


----------



## Mr. Shaman

Here's *The Brits'* reporting.....how *"conservatives"* had been waging a "losing battle".

​


----------



## 8537

The T said:


> 8537 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> The military is NO PLACE to be asking such questions..._period._
> 
> Social experimentation does not belong here with the mission of the armed forces. It is an unwanted/unnecessary _distraction._
> 
> _A POX on the Legislators for this and during the Clinton Administration._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1859 called. it wants its ideas back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fuck Off Karl.
> 
> Now go play in the traffic.
Click to expand...


ya know what, Tommy Two Tone?  I retract my statement and offer apologies.  

In light of one of the most historic advancement of civil rights since the ADA, instead of pointing and laughing at those of us would prefer we return to the glory days of American history when straight white males were free to rule and minorities and gays were free to suck it up and fucking deal, I'd prefer to look forward.

...Forward to a time when small-minded fucks who can't see past their own ignorance and bigotry are marginalized even further, made to rant in smaller and smaller corner of the internet without the tacit support of large portions of the so-called Conservative movement.  A time when we won't determine who is fit to marry based on who they love, and when our brave men and women in the military won't feel threatened with expulsion if it's learned that they love people of the same gender.

Make no mistake, Tommy boy - that time is coming.  Your bigotry owned the past.  It will not own the future.  Welcome to our world, Tommy - enjoy your stay!  And please don't play in the traffic.


----------



## bodecea

bigrebnc1775 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I congratulate Sens. Scott Brown of Massachusetts, Mark Kirk of Illinois, Richard Burr of North Carolina, John Ensign of Nevada, George Voinovich of Ohio, Lisa Murkowski of Alaska, and Susan Collins and Olympia Snowe, both of Maine for showing the political courage to do the right thing
> 
> The rest of the Republican Party shows once again they are on the wrong side of history
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brown, snowe, Collins, and Murkowski do not need thanks. Murkowski is pissed and the othr three are New England republicans. As for Burr we in North Carolina will address this issue with him shortly.
Click to expand...


Shortly?   Is there an election in the next few months for Senator?   Last I checked...he's not up for reelection til 2016.


But seriously,   we don't expect much from a state that kept voting for Jesse Helms.    Low expectations there.


----------



## Mr. Shaman

Ozmar said:


> Mr. Shaman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Scary..
> 
> 
> 
> More like *PISSED-OFF* about book-sales........
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's the matter, Fox News didn't buy here into the bestseller list?
Click to expand...

She's gotta be _somewhat_ concerned about the _end-game_....after they've reached *maximum-buck**$*....when ol' Todd says *"I've had ENOUGH!"*....takes *HI$* half....and, splits for the *Florida Keys* (for the rest o' his Life)*!!!!*​


----------



## Mr. Shaman

Seawytch said:


> USArmyRetired said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stand by for a reinstatement of the draft, because I can easily imagine a mass migration out of the service, if this continues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, they said that in a number of the countries that lifted their ban. Their homophobic sour grapes eaters said the same exact thing, that people would get out in droves if "forced" to serve with honestly serving gays and lesbians. Care to venture a guess to what REALLY happened?
> 
> In the recent Pentagon survey, only 7% said that DADT would be the #1 issue in their consideration to re-enlist. *Sounds like those 7% aren't really there to serve their country and SHOULD get out anyway.*
Click to expand...

*Bingo!!!!*​


> "*In 2004, the Pentagon published a "Moral Waiver Study,"*http://www.nickturse.com/articles/misc_recruiting.html whose seemingly benign goal was "to better define relationships between pre-Service behaviors and subsequent Service success." *That turned out to mean opening more recruitment doors to potential enlistees with criminal records.*
> 
> In February, the Baltimore Sun wrote that there was "a significant increase in the number of recruits with what the Army terms 'serious criminal misconduct' in their background" -- a category that included "aggravated assault, robbery, vehicular manslaughter, receiving stolen property and making terrorist threats." From 2004 to 2005, the number of those recruits rose by more than 54 percent, while alcohol and illegal drug waivers, reversing a four-year decline, increased by more than 13 percent.
> 
> In June, the Chicago Sun-Times reported that, under pressure to fill the ranks, the Army had been allowing into its ranks increasing numbers of "recruits convicted of misdemeanor crimes, according to experts and military records." In fact, as the military's own data indicated, "the percentage of recruits entering the Army with waivers for misdemeanors and medical problems has more than doubled since 2001."
> 
> One beneficiary of the Army's new moral-waiver policies gained a certain prominence this summer. After Steven Green, who served in the 101st Airborne Division, was charged in a rape and quadruple murder in Mahmudiyah, Iraq, it was disclosed that he had been "a high-school dropout from a broken home who enlisted to get some direction in his life, yet was sent home early because of an anti-social personality disorder.
> 
> The New York Times noted that the neo-Nazi magazine Resistance is actually recruiting for the U.S. military, urging "skinheads to join the Army and insist on being assigned to light infantry units." As the magazine explained, "The coming race war and the ethnic cleansing to follow will be very much an infantryman's war. ... It will be house-to-house ... until your town or city is cleared and the alien races are driven into the countryside where they can be hunted down and 'cleansed.' "
> 
> Apparently, the recruiting push has worked. Barfield reported that he and other investigators have identified a network of neo-Nazi active-duty Army and Marine personnel spread across five military installations in five states. "They're communicating with each other about weapons, about recruiting, about keeping their identities secret, about organizing within the military," he said.
> 
> *Little wonder that Aryan Nation graffiti is now apparently competing for space with American inner-city gang graffiti in Iraq.*"


----------



## Mr. Shaman

SFC Ollie said:


> Mr. Shaman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> My heart pumps purple piss for them. It still isn't the time, and certainly not by a lame duck congress. Watch for the problems. If the military doesn't place a gag order on them.
> 
> 
> 
> .....While they're *still* protecting *OUR Country* (the same way *YOU* supposedly did)*!!!*
> 
> That's some _gratitude_ ya' got, there.
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Supposedly? Fuck you dumbass.
Click to expand...

I hate to disappoint you, but....I "don't go, that way". 

(Sounds like you might be anxious to _re-up_!!  )​


----------



## Mr. Shaman

Full-Auto said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Radical Gay Agenda - 1
> U.S. Military/America - 0
> 
> VICTORY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Equal Rights - 1
> Discrimination and Bigotry  - 0
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your score os off.  Discrimination holds a huge lead over equal rights.
Click to expand...

Only in the *White Wing*.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

(R)IGHTeous 1 said:


> I hope and pray so.  I'll be out there on the front lines proudly pwning freak show bigots like SwordOfDamocles, Sunni Man, SaggyinNola, etc.
> 
> Yet the repeal is far more than just a single policy shift. The overturning of "don't ask, don't tell" is likely to create a ripple effect in addressing other gay-rights issues, as many states continue to debate issues including same-sex marriage and the right of gay partners to share benefits the same way legally married couples do. With gay service members serving openly, it will become difficult for policy makers to justify, say, withholding visitation rights or survivor benefits to the same-sex spouse of a wounded or fallen soldier.
> 
> In a historic vote, the Senate overturns dont ask, dont tell - Yahoo! News



Same sex spouse?  Wow, I didn't realize this was such an issue.  So, how long has the military been pushing to up their ranks with homosexuals?


----------



## Mr. Shaman

Full-Auto said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Revere said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most "black folk" reject homosexuality.
> 
> Find a sympathetic ear someplace else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistics, please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Opinion: Why black church culture rejects homosexuality  CNN Belief Blog - CNN.com Blogs
> 
> Part of the answer.
Click to expand...

Lemme guess.....*you're still too-young* to cross-the-street, on your own, *right??*

​


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

I mean, since you guys so love the military, I have to believe that recruiting openly gay people has to have been at the top of the military "to do" list.. right?


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

Sheman... how long have you been gay?


----------



## 8537

Soggy in NOLA said:


> I mean, since you guys so love the military, I have to believe that recruiting openly gay people has to have been at the top of the military "to do" list.. right?



I think the top of the military's to-do list inclues recruiting the absolute smartest, toughest, most dedicate soldiers they can find, regardless of sexual orientation.  if that smartest, toughest and most dedicated soldier happens to be gay, that will no longer prevent them from serving openly.


----------



## The T

8537 said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8537 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1859 called. it wants its ideas back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck Off Karl.
> 
> Now go play in the traffic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ya know what, Tommy Two Tone? I retract my statement and offer apologies.
> 
> In light of one of the most historic advancement of civil rights since the ADA, instead of pointing and laughing at those of us would prefer we return to the glory days of American history when straight white males were free to rule and minorities and gays were free to suck it up and fucking deal, I'd prefer to look forward.
> 
> ...Forward to a time when small-minded fucks who can't see past their own ignorance and bigotry are marginalized even further, made to rant in smaller and smaller corner of the internet without the tacit support of large portions of the so-called Conservative movement. A time when we won't determine who is fit to marry based on who they love, and when our brave men and women in the military won't feel threatened with expulsion if it's learned that they love people of the same gender.
> 
> Make no mistake, Tommy boy - that time is coming. Your bigotry owned the past. It will not own the future. Welcome to our world, Tommy - enjoy your stay! And please don't play in the traffic.
Click to expand...

 
To Reinterate? _Fuck Off Karl._


----------



## bodecea

The T said:


> 8537 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck Off Karl.
> 
> Now go play in the traffic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ya know what, Tommy Two Tone? I retract my statement and offer apologies.
> 
> In light of one of the most historic advancement of civil rights since the ADA, instead of pointing and laughing at those of us would prefer we return to the glory days of American history when straight white males were free to rule and minorities and gays were free to suck it up and fucking deal, I'd prefer to look forward.
> 
> ...Forward to a time when small-minded fucks who can't see past their own ignorance and bigotry are marginalized even further, made to rant in smaller and smaller corner of the internet without the tacit support of large portions of the so-called Conservative movement. A time when we won't determine who is fit to marry based on who they love, and when our brave men and women in the military won't feel threatened with expulsion if it's learned that they love people of the same gender.
> 
> Make no mistake, Tommy boy - that time is coming. Your bigotry owned the past. It will not own the future. Welcome to our world, Tommy - enjoy your stay! And please don't play in the traffic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To Reinterate? _Fuck Off Karl._
Click to expand...


Yeah, they were bitter in 1947 too.


----------



## Mr. Shaman

Poli_Sigh said:


> USArmyRetired said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stand by for a reinstatement of the draft, because I can easily imagine a mass migration out of the service, if this continues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually if the draft were reinstated, I believe you'd see a mass exodus from this country rather than the service.  Obviously you weren't around during the Viet Nam war or if you were weren't paying much attention.
Click to expand...

Not necessarily.

After what we'd experienced, *during 'Nam*....when the subject of _reinstating_ comes-up....*most* people *insist* on *few-to-ZERO* *deferments!!!!*

If *that* was the situation, we'd be *FAR-less-likely* to ever see *anything* like the *Iraq Hustle*, *ever* again*!!!!* 

After *all*.....*rich-peoples'-kids* are our _most-precious resource_.....and, we *wouldn't* want to make any *mistakes*......anymore. ​


----------



## Seawytch

Soggy in NOLA said:


> (R)IGHTeous 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope and pray so.  I'll be out there on the front lines proudly pwning freak show bigots like SwordOfDamocles, Sunni Man, SaggyinNola, etc.
> 
> Yet the repeal is far more than just a single policy shift. The overturning of "don't ask, don't tell" is likely to create a ripple effect in addressing other gay-rights issues, as many states continue to debate issues including same-sex marriage and the right of gay partners to share benefits the same way legally married couples do. With gay service members serving openly, it will become difficult for policy makers to justify, say, withholding visitation rights or survivor benefits to the same-sex spouse of a wounded or fallen soldier.
> 
> In a historic vote, the Senate overturns dont ask, dont tell - Yahoo! News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same sex spouse?  Wow, I didn't realize this was such an issue.  So, how long has the military been pushing to up their ranks with homosexuals?
Click to expand...


Since the beginning of the US military. 

Of course a same sex spouse is an issue. While we have repealed DADT, there is still an inequity in the way gay soldiers will be treated compared to heterosexual soldiers. Gays and lesbians will not get married BAQ or get base housing for even their *legal* spouses. Their spouses won't get medical care or be eligible for their spouse's retirement should something happen to the retiree. 

There is still plenty of work to be done. Repealing DOMA is the next step.


----------



## Mr. Shaman

skookerasbil said:


> Just keeping this discussion in the realm of real......


Great idea.....

*ZAP!!!!*

There....your's looks *much* better, now....​


----------



## (R)IGHTeous 1

Seawytch said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (R)IGHTeous 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope and pray so.  I'll be out there on the front lines proudly pwning freak show bigots like SwordOfDamocles, Sunni Man, SaggyinNola, etc.
> 
> Yet the repeal is far more than just a single policy shift. The overturning of "don't ask, don't tell" is likely to create a ripple effect in addressing other gay-rights issues, as many states continue to debate issues including same-sex marriage and the right of gay partners to share benefits the same way legally married couples do. With gay service members serving openly, it will become difficult for policy makers to justify, say, withholding visitation rights or survivor benefits to the same-sex spouse of a wounded or fallen soldier.
> 
> In a historic vote, the Senate overturns &#8216;don&#8217;t ask, don&#8217;t tell&#8217; - Yahoo! News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same sex spouse?  Wow, I didn't realize this was such an issue.  So, how long has the military been pushing to up their ranks with homosexuals?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since the beginning of the US military.
> 
> Of course a same sex spouse is an issue. While we have repealed DADT, there is still an inequity in the way gay soldiers will be treated compared to heterosexual soldiers. Gays and lesbians will not get married BAQ or get base housing for even their *legal* spouses. Their spouses won't get medical care or be eligible for their spouse's retirement should something happen to the retiree.
> 
> There is still plenty of work to be done. Repealing DOMA is the next step.
Click to expand...




Ahhh DOMA, yet another piece of garbage from the most anti-gay admin. in U.S. history.


----------



## shintao

Mr. Shaman said:


> Poli_Sigh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USArmyRetired said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stand by for a reinstatement of the draft, because I can easily imagine a mass migration out of the service, if this continues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually if the draft were reinstated, I believe you'd see a mass exodus from this country rather than the service.  Obviously you weren't around during the Viet Nam war or if you were weren't paying much attention.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not necessarily.
> 
> After what we'd experienced, *during 'Nam*....when the subject of _reinstating_ comes-up....*most* people *insist* on *few-to-ZERO* *deferments!!!!*
> 
> If *that* was the situation, we'd be *FAR-less-likely* to ever see *anything* like the *Iraq Hustle*, *ever* again*!!!!*
> 
> After *all*.....*rich-peoples'-kids* are our _most-precious resource_.....and, we *wouldn't* want to make any *mistakes*......anymore. ​
Click to expand...


We need a permanent draft to insure every citizen serves his country. The idea that we would excuse anyone from this duty is immoral. A two year hitch would be good enough.


----------



## Mr. Shaman

Full-Auto said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Opinion: Why black church culture rejects homosexuality  CNN Belief Blog - CNN.com Blogs
> 
> Part of the answer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rather incomplete in saying MOST black folk...I need stats from all, not just church goers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe the original claim came from a poll conducted a few years back.  There wasnt any point in posting a snap shot of the period. I gave you part of the answer.  You just dont seem to want to embrace this section. You have done nothing to even dispute let alone refute.
Click to expand...

In-other-words....ya' got *NOTHIN'!!!!*

Ya' gotta quit _buyin'_ those *Absolutes* that *Porky Limbaugh & FAUX Noise* are sellin'. ​


----------



## shintao

Seawytch said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (R)IGHTeous 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope and pray so.  I'll be out there on the front lines proudly pwning freak show bigots like SwordOfDamocles, Sunni Man, SaggyinNola, etc.
> 
> Yet the repeal is far more than just a single policy shift. The overturning of "don't ask, don't tell" is likely to create a ripple effect in addressing other gay-rights issues, as many states continue to debate issues including same-sex marriage and the right of gay partners to share benefits the same way legally married couples do. With gay service members serving openly, it will become difficult for policy makers to justify, say, withholding visitation rights or survivor benefits to the same-sex spouse of a wounded or fallen soldier.
> 
> In a historic vote, the Senate overturns dont ask, dont tell - Yahoo! News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same sex spouse?  Wow, I didn't realize this was such an issue.  So, how long has the military been pushing to up their ranks with homosexuals?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since the beginning of the US military.
> 
> Of course a same sex spouse is an issue. While we have repealed DADT, there is still an inequity in the way gay soldiers will be treated compared to heterosexual soldiers. Gays and lesbians will not get married BAQ or get base housing for even their *legal* spouses. Their spouses won't get medical care or be eligible for their spouse's retirement should something happen to the retiree.
> 
> There is still plenty of work to be done. Repealing DOMA is the next step.
Click to expand...


Really? Who told you that?


----------



## Seawytch

shintao said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Same sex spouse?  Wow, I didn't realize this was such an issue.  So, how long has the military been pushing to up their ranks with homosexuals?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since the beginning of the US military.
> 
> Of course a same sex spouse is an issue. While we have repealed DADT, there is still an inequity in the way gay soldiers will be treated compared to heterosexual soldiers. Gays and lesbians will not get married BAQ or get base housing for even their *legal* spouses. Their spouses won't get medical care or be eligible for their spouse's retirement should something happen to the retiree.
> 
> There is still plenty of work to be done. Repealing DOMA is the next step.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? Who told you that?
Click to expand...


Who told me what? Which point are you contesting?


----------



## Mr. Shaman

bodecea said:


> *All of those against the repeal of DADT are skirting the real problem they have with it.*   While many military members already "know" their buddies who are gay, in the future, there will be no need to hide and more and more and more of those who serve will see that their gay shipmates and fellow soldiers are just as competent, just as effective as they are.....and military bonds are some of the strongest and most lasting in the world.   And military members, for the most part are conservative.....what is this going to do to the social conservatives' future base when they want to continue discrimination against things like gay marriage?


If you _hone-it-down_, just a _little_-farther, you hit *the core* o' segregation/racism/bigotry, in-general*!*

It's about *money*....it's about *GREED*....it's about *EXCLUSION!!!!*

Hell.....when it comes right-down-*to*-it, it's about *LAZINESS!!!*

Think about it.....why should *"conservatives" have* to (actually) work/compete, for *ANYTHING*....when _all_ they have to do is *EXCLUDE* any-and-all competition*??!!!*

It happens in *Corporate America*, all-the-time..... ​


----------



## Mr. Shaman

Full-Auto said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe the original claim came from a poll conducted a few years back.  There wasnt any point in posting a snap shot of the period. I gave you part of the answer.  You just dont seem to want to embrace this section. You have done nothing to even dispute let alone refute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The initial claim is MOST black folk...have you proven the MOST aspect?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wasnt attempting to do anything but to provide some aditional information for your closed mind.
Click to expand...

....With *bullshit??*....With what *They say???*

​


----------



## Mr. Shaman

Full-Auto said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wasnt attempting to do anything but to provide some aditional information for your closed mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is my mind closed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lets examine that.
> 
> You were given additional information in which you promptly ignored.
Click to expand...

You gave *ZERO!!!!!!*

If you haven't got any *facts* to back-up your position, you've *GOT* no position....only talk.​


----------



## bodecea

Full-Auto said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wasnt attempting to do anything but to provide some aditional information for your closed mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is my mind closed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lets examine that.
> 
> You were given additional information in which you promptly ignored.
> 
> You also come across as your opinion is the only one that matters here.
> 
> I am not impressed.  Yes I too am a veteran.  So dont even try that line of BS.
Click to expand...


How can you say I ignored additional information when I replied to you, clarifying that your stats did not cover the criteria of MOST?   If I were ignoring your information, I would not have replied to you nor addressed your stats.

And me saying I'm a veteran is a "line of BS" now?


----------



## bodecea

SwordofDamocles said:


> Mr. Shaman said:
> 
> 
> 
> CNN.com Live​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that the fudgepackers and crack snackers can swing openly in the military, the douchebag democrats say America is safer.  Gee I feel safer already knowing faggots will be giving free blowjobs on the front lines.
Click to expand...


Besides you going on about sex again, surely you are not saying that you are so ignorant that you didn't know that most anal/oral sex is practiced by straights....and yes straight soldiers and sailors too.


----------



## Mr. Shaman

SFC Ollie said:


> JamesInFlorida said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Pentagon survey is so flawed that it shouldn't be referenced by either side of this issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is the survey flawed? You keep saying that-so I'm just wondering why you think it's flawed?
> 
> 
> 
> Also I love how the conservatives on here are all for democracy-they just love it. They claim it's the cornerstone our society, and it's the best in the world (I agree with these things)..until it turns on their views. Then it's tyranny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 10 Problems With Obama's 'Don't Ask' Report - HUMAN EVENTS
> 
> And I don't really look at this as a left vs right issue. It is wrong for the armed forces, especially right now with the over stressed military we currently have. (At least that's what we keep getting told.)
Click to expand...

Gee.....who'd have guessed....*he's an ally of Tony Perkins*. ​


> "In addition, *Maginnis predicted* that heterosexual service members would be forced to take sensitivity classes that promote the homosexual lifestyle and added that: Homosexual activists seek to force the U.S. military to embrace their radical views and sexual conduct, no matter the consequences for combat effectiveness.





> "*Another advisor* to the MWG was *Lt. Col. Robert Maginnis, a deeply homophobic evangelical** who became vice president of the Family Research Council.* While Maginnis admitted that he found homosexuality "morally repugnant," he cast the question of gay service in terms of "unit cohesion" for what he called "political reasons"--because he knew this approach would be more effective than moral tirades against equal treatment for gays. Maginnis, who believes gays are "unstable" hedonists who can't control themselves and are tainted by something called "gay bowel syndrome," was only the tip of the iceberg: in fact the "unit cohesion" rationale was an elaborate strategy created by a network of evangelical military officers and supporters who knowingly sold an anti-gay policy rooted in religion as though it were essential to protecting national security. And for too long, the nation drank the koolaid."


----------



## (R)IGHTeous 1

bodecea said:


> SwordofDamocles said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Shaman said:
> 
> 
> 
> CNN.com Live​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that the fudgepackers and crack snackers can swing openly in the military, the douchebag democrats say America is safer.  Gee I feel safer already knowing faggots will be giving free blowjobs on the front lines.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Besides you going on about sex again, surely you are not saying that you are so ignorant that you didn't know that most anal/oral sex is practiced by straights....and yes straight soldiers and sailors too.
Click to expand...


I'm really beginning to think this weirdo bigot is a pure bred troll, his constant FLAMING (lol) posts are all the proof needed.

Either that or he's a true blue, inbred, wacko, KKKer who can't seem to stop thinking and talking bout us homos.

Like I said, ^^looks like somebody's in the closet^^


----------



## 8537

The T said:


> 8537 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck Off Karl.
> 
> Now go play in the traffic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ya know what, Tommy Two Tone? I retract my statement and offer apologies.
> 
> In light of one of the most historic advancement of civil rights since the ADA, instead of pointing and laughing at those of us would prefer we return to the glory days of American history when straight white males were free to rule and minorities and gays were free to suck it up and fucking deal, I'd prefer to look forward.
> 
> ...Forward to a time when small-minded fucks who can't see past their own ignorance and bigotry are marginalized even further, made to rant in smaller and smaller corner of the internet without the tacit support of large portions of the so-called Conservative movement. A time when we won't determine who is fit to marry based on who they love, and when our brave men and women in the military won't feel threatened with expulsion if it's learned that they love people of the same gender.
> 
> Make no mistake, Tommy boy - that time is coming. Your bigotry owned the past. It will not own the future. Welcome to our world, Tommy - enjoy your stay! And please don't play in the traffic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To Reinterate? _Fuck Off Karl._
Click to expand...


And to "reinterate" my point, Tommy:  Welcome to the dustbin of history, where - eventually - all ignorant, bigoted old fools find themselves.  Happy sweeping, boyo.


----------



## Oscar Wao

Political Junky said:


> To paraphrase SNL Weekend Update, 65 voted yes to repeal DADT and 31 said, we're old.


Quite succinct and yet so apt!


----------

